# Neymar vs Cristiano Ronaldo



## Shevchenko (4 Marzo 2016)

Prima o poi sarebbe dovuto succedere. Chi preferite ad oggi? Chi vorreste nella vostra squadra ora come ora?

Io voto Neymar.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Marzo 2016)

Neymar. Ronaldo si e' involuto parecchio ultimamente mentre il brasiliano l'esatto opposto, visto che si sta consacrando in Europa dopo averlo fatto nel suo paese.

C'e' da dire comunque che il brasiliano gioca in una squadra dove tutto gira sempre alla perfezione mentre il Real da quando e' andato via Ancelotti sta attraversando un periodo un po complicato, dove hanno perso diverse certezze. Anche questo influisce sulle prestazione dei due citati.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Marzo 2016)

Visto i 7 anni di età di differenza la risposta è ovvia.

Però, secondo me, il C. Ronaldo di Manchester, quello dei 31 gol in Premier da ALA PURA è inarrivabile per Neymar.
Quello di Madrid è buono per le statistiche e rimane uno dei migliori goleador della storia ma l'agilità e il driblling se ne sono andati da un bel pezzo e non è un fattore di età ma di appesantimento muscolare che hanno deprezzato il giocatore.

Poi quello che non mi è mai piaciuto di Cristiano è il suo pessimo apporto nei big match, soprattutto nelle due ridicole finali di CL che ha disputato. Per fortuna in entrambe le volte hanno sopperito suoi compagni che hanno dimostrato di rendere al massimo quando la palla scotta davvero.

Per la questione Neymar, rimane difficile giudicarlo finché ci sono Dio Messi, San Suarez, Madonna Iniesta. C'è da dire che però ha dei numeri da urlo (batterà tutti i record) con la Nazionale, che oltretutto è la peggiore degli ultimi decenni.


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2016)

Ad oggi Ronaldo, senza dubbio.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Marzo 2016)

Attualmente credo non ci siano dubbi. Neymar è secondo solo a Messi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2016)

Neymar.

Ormai Ronaldo è cambiato come caratteristiche già da un bel po', ma non ha preso mai in considerazione l'idea di cambiare stile di gioco.


----------



## koti (4 Marzo 2016)

Neymar (e anche Suarez) ad oggi stanno davanti a Ronaldo.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2016)

ad oggi neymar. 

cristiano Ronaldo comincia ad avere 31 anni eh. 
vediamo neymar dove sarà a quell'età.


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Per me Neymar diventerà meglio di qualsiasi versione di Cr7. Che non significa fare più gol inutili. Rimane il fatto che cmq fino a questo momento non ha offerto prestazioni dominanti e non ha mai trascinato il Barca. La sua champions dell'anno scorso è molto simile a quella di Cr7 nel 2014, tanti gol, ma pochi decisivi e nessuna prestazione da dominatore e trascinatore come Suarez contro il Psg o Messi contro il Barca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2016)

Neymar, ma Neymar in generale, non solo su Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

Ronaldo attualmente è sotto a diversi giocatori, non solo a Neymar. La sua fortuna è che lo salvano i numeri drogati da quelle 4-5 partite contro scappati di casa con cui ogni tanto si scatena.


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2016)

Tutto queste critiche generali su Ronaldo non faranno altro che farne scatenare l'orgoglio


----------



## koti (5 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Ronaldo attualmente è sotto a diversi giocatori, non solo a Neymar*. La sua fortuna è che lo salvano i numeri drogati da quelle 4-5 partite contro scappati di casa con cui ogni tanto si scatena.


Messi, Neymar, Suarez. Poi?


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Messi, Neymar, Suarez. Poi?



Tre son già diversi  seriamente, oggi come oggi non sono nemmeno sicuro sia superiore al polacco.


----------



## davoreb (5 Marzo 2016)

Ronaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutto queste critiche generali su Ronaldo non faranno altro che farne scatenare l'orgoglio



Esatto. Infatti non mi ci spreco piú, li lascio convinti di quellp che dicono.
L'unica cosa vera é che ha perso in dribbling diventando piú lento per quei muscoli da bodybuilder.

Io cmq sono curioso di vedere quanto ancora dureranno Ronaldo e Messi visto che sono 10 anni uno, 8-9 l'altro che sono al top. Cifre rarissime nella storia del calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto. Infatti non mi ci spreco piú, li lascio convinti di quellp che dicono.
> L'unica cosa vera é che ha perso in dribbling diventando piú lento per quei muscoli da bodybuilder.
> 
> Io cmq sono curioso di vedere quanto ancora dureranno Ronaldo e Messi visto che sono 10 anni uno, 8-9 l'altro che sono al top. Cifre rarissime nella storia del calcio.



Hai detto poco. Il dribbling è la cosa più importante del calcio imho.

(almeno per gli attaccanti)


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto. Infatti non mi ci spreco piú, li lascio convinti di quellp che dicono.
> L'unica cosa vera é che ha perso in dribbling diventando piú lento per quei muscoli da bodybuilder.
> 
> Io cmq sono curioso di vedere quanto ancora dureranno Ronaldo e Messi visto che sono 10 anni uno, 8-9 l'altro che sono al top. Cifre rarissime nella storia del calcio.



Però io non sto dicendo che CR7 ora sia scarso o altro. Resta uno dei calciatori più forti del pianeta. Ma se prima era il numero 2, ora secondo me è il 3. Messi, Neymar e Cristiano Ronaldo. Io la vedo cosi 
Anzi a fare una top 10 farei proprio cosi.

Messi
Neymar
Cristiano Ronaldo
Suarez
Ibrahimovic
Di Maria
Neur
Lewandowski 
Robben
Higuain


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai detto poco. Il dribbling è la cosa più importante del calcio imho.
> 
> (almeno per gli attaccanti)



infatti lewandosky è un driblomane


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

anche oggi 2 gol di cristiano entrambi da 30 metri, ma voi probabilmente li considerate tap in sottoporta..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

il terzo è un tap in sottoporta, stasera potete festeggiare


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti lewandosky è un driblomane



E infatti Lewandoski gioca in maniera diversa e più consona al suo stile, e non penso rimarrà nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E infatti Lewandoski gioca in maniera diversa e più consona al suo stile, e non penso rimarrà nella storia del calcio.



infatti non era una critica a te ma a chi considera lewandosky meglio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Prima o poi sarebbe dovuto succedere. Chi preferite ad oggi? Chi vorreste nella vostra squadra ora come ora?
> 
> Io voto Neymar.



comunque per quello che riguarda il sondaggio io in questo momento li metto alla pari, entrambi al top prendo sempre cristiano, è più goleador, neymar mi piace molto anche lui


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti non era una critica a te ma a chi considera lewandosky meglio..



Ronaldo è uno dei calciatori più odiati di sempre e devo dire che non fa niente per rendersi un po' più apprezzabile. Simulatore, sbruffone, antisportivo, pessimo nelle dichiarazioni, pessimo nei confronti dei compagni.. però rimane un campionissimo.

Ripeto, secondo me il suo problema è che non è il giocatore che si esalta nelle grandi partite. Il Real Madrid di Ronaldo è uno dei meno vincenti della storia e secondo me non è un caso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è uno dei calciatori più odiati di sempre e devo dire che non fa niente per rendersi un po' più apprezzabile. Simulatore, sbruffone, antisportivo, pessimo nelle dichiarazioni, pessimo nei confronti dei compagni.. però rimane un campionissimo.
> 
> Ripeto, secondo me il suo problema è che non è il giocatore che si esalta nelle grandi partite. Il Real Madrid di Ronaldo è uno dei meno vincenti della storia e secondo me non è un caso.



allo united si esaltava nelle grandi partite e nei primi anni di real anche, adesso è un periodo un po cosi, comunque neymar 4 gol in una partita non li farà mai ragazzi..non dimentichiamo che va per i 33


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche oggi 2 gol di cristiano entrambi da 30 metri, ma voi probabilmente li considerate tap in sottoporta..



fenomeno dei gol inutili contro squadre patetiche, partita finita 7-1 di che si parla? Perché non gli ha fatti contro Psg e Barca questi gol o in altri big match quando contava veramente?


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allo united si esaltava nelle grandi partite e nei primi anni di real anche, adesso è un periodo un po cosi, comunque neymar 4 gol in una partita non li farà mai ragazzi..non dimentichiamo che va per i 33



a cosa servono 4 gol in una partita. Per me Neymar ha le doti per farli, specialmente se fosse il principale finalizzatore della squadra come CR7.


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è uno dei calciatori più odiati di sempre e devo dire che non fa niente per rendersi un po' più apprezzabile. Simulatore, sbruffone, antisportivo, pessimo nelle dichiarazioni, pessimo nei confronti dei compagni.. però rimane un campionissimo.
> 
> Ripeto, secondo me il suo problema è che non è il giocatore che si esalta nelle grandi partite. *Il Real Madrid di Ronaldo è uno dei meno vincenti della storia e secondo me non è un caso*.


quoto in pieno, in sintesi segna tanto quando non serve e sparisce quando serve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quoto in pieno, in sintesi segna tanto quando non serve e sparisce quando serve.



in sintesi la squadra non è all'altezza contro le squadre forti e lui ovviamente non risulta decisivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

io penso che adesso non ci sono più i giocatori che vincono le partite da soli, non le vincono ne messi ne neymar ne ronaldo, ma mentre i primi due giocano tutti i big match partendo da strafavoriti come squadra ronaldo nei big match spesso il real parte da sfavorito, è ovvio che non risulta decisivo, al massimo può scappargli il golletto tipo come in semifinale l'anno scorso sia all'andata che il ritorno ma se la squadra non ti segue esci dalla competizione allora tutti si ricordano solo della sconfitta, in questo momento il barcellona rispetto al real è di un altro pianeta, neymar al real al posto di cristiano non farebbe meglio, mai nella vita..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allo united si esaltava nelle grandi partite e nei primi anni di real anche, adesso è un periodo un po cosi, comunque neymar 4 gol in una partita non li farà mai ragazzi..non dimentichiamo che va per i 33



Guarda la mia premessa è stata proprio questa: il C. Ronaldo dello UTD era un giocatore molto migliore di quello "spagnolo". Ciò non toglie che era calato in una delle squadre più forti del calcio moderno di cui lui era una delle tante frecce al suo arco, sicuramente non la migliore nelle grandi partite. Ancora mi sanguinano gli occhi per la sua prestazione in finale di Champions, rigore incluso. Grande delusione



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in sintesi la squadra non è all'altezza contro le squadre forti e lui ovviamente non risulta decisivo



Ecco questo non lo condivido proprio. Trovare la scusa della "squadra non all'altezza" quando ha fior di campioni, tra i migliori al mondo, tutti incentrati a passargli la palla per farlo segnare non rappresenta una scusa ma anzi un'aggravante. Lui dovrebbe proprio farsi vedere nelle partite pesanti ed invece sparisce perché se trova un difensore che gliele suona non riesce a combinare granché.

I fenomeni veri sono quelli che prendono in mano la squadra e ne alzano il livello tecnico, Ronaldo invece piange in conferenza stampa se lo criticano e attacca i compagni perché non sono all'altezza.
Lui rimarrà nella storia come uno dei migliori goleador di sempre (e giustamente, carta canta) ma i giocatori che hanno cambiato il gioco del calcio sono altri. Penso a gente come Cruijff o Zidane, Ronaldo non ha niente a che fare con questi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia premessa è stata proprio questa: il C. Ronaldo dello UTD era un giocatore molto migliore di quello "spagnolo". Ciò non toglie che era calato in una delle squadre più forti del calcio moderno di cui lui era una delle tante frecce al suo arco, sicuramente non la migliore nelle grandi partite. Ancora mi sanguinano gli occhi per la sua prestazione in finale di Champions, rigore incluso. Grande delusione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chi sono i fior di campioni?? ma dai, in questo momento gioca all'attacco con majoral e lucas vazquez e jese..benzema quando c'è stato si vedeva che era palesemente fuori condizione, bale non c'è mai stato e james rodriguez in questa stagione un oggetto misterioso..questi sono i fior di campioni?? il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso se tutti questi giocassero da dio e ronaldo arrancasse ma non è cosi purtorppo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi sono i fior di campioni?? ma dai, in questo momento gioca all'attacco con majoral e lucas vazquez e jese..benzema quando c'è stato si vedeva che era palesemente fuori condizione, bale non c'è mai stato e james rodriguez in questa stagione un oggetto misterioso..questi sono i fior di campioni?? il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso se tutti questi giocassero da dio e ronaldo arrancasse ma non è cosi purtorppo



Ma stai parlando dello stesso Benzema che ha la media di un gol a partita? Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entra la partita di oggi con l'organico del Real in generale? Oggi hanno fatto un po' di turnazione in vista del rush finale.

Ok avere degli idoli calcistici (e il tuo nickname mi conferma che ne abbiamo uno in comune) ma arrivare al "fanboysmo" come stai facendo tu non ha senso, permettimi.

Libero di credere come vogliono tutti i mass media che sponsorizzano il galletto portoghese che sia il giocatore più forte della storia dell'universo ma un giorno, magari quando avrà smesso di giocare, ti consiglio di ripercorrere la sua carriera con più distacco.


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in sintesi la squadra non è all'altezza contro le squadre forti e lui ovviamente non risulta decisivo



Scuse che non stanno in piedi, il Real spende e spande e alcuni dei migliori giocatori al mondo, non penso che il Psg abbia una rosa migliore del Real eppure Cr7 ha fatto ridere. Anche se fosse il contrario se lui fosse veramente vicino al livello di Messi dovrebbe colmare questo gap, ma non è mai stato cosi. Tra l'altro secondo me fino a qualche tempo fa il Real ha avuto sempre singoli più forti del Barca, la differenza la faceva Messi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ma stai parlando dello stesso Benzema che ha la media di un gol a partita? Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entra la partita di oggi con l'organico del Real in generale? Oggi hanno fatto un po' di turnazione in vista del rush finale.
> 
> Ok avere degli idoli calcistici (e il tuo nickname mi conferma che ne abbiamo uno in comune) ma arrivare al "fanboysmo" come stai facendo tu non ha senso, permettimi.
> 
> Libero di credere come vogliono tutti i mass media che sponsorizzano il galletto portoghese che sia il giocatore più forte della storia dell'universo ma un giorno, magari quando avrà smesso di giocare, ti consiglio di ripercorrere la sua carriera con più distacco.



hai visto real ateltico?? anche li turn over??ma dai è da due mesi che va avanti cosi..non sono fan sono solo obbiettivo, dire che il real non ha avuto sempre fuori il trio di attacco e che james non sia irriconoscibile quest'anno è da pazzi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Scuse che non stanno in piedi, il Real spende e spande e alcuni dei migliori giocatori al mondo, non penso che il Psg abbia una rosa migliore del Real eppure Cr7 ha fatto ridere. Anche se fosse il contrario se lui fosse veramente vicino al livello di Messi dovrebbe colmare questo gap, ma non è mai stato cosi. Tra l'altro secondo me fino a qualche tempo fa il Real ha avuto sempre singoli più forti del Barca, la differenza la faceva Messi.



se certo..xavi iniesta eto'o henry ronaldinho pujol mascherano, ma la differenza la faceva messi..okkei, perchè non la faceva anche in nazionale??


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allo united si esaltava nelle grandi partite e nei primi anni di real anche, adesso è un periodo un po cosi, comunque *neymar 4 gol in una partita non li farà mai ragazzi*..non dimentichiamo che va per i 33



Neymar 4 gol in una partita li ha già fatti, non una ma due volte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Neymar 4 gol in una partita li ha già fatti, non una ma due volte.



scusami, non seguo spesso il barcellona, non mi piace


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> scusami, non seguo spesso il barcellona, non mi piace



s'era capito dalle tua argomentazioni


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se certo..xavi iniesta eto'o henry ronaldinho pujol mascherano, ma la differenza la faceva messi..okkei, perchè non la faceva anche in nazionale??



Sinceramente Iniesta per me è da sempre sovrastimato. Per il resto Eto'o ed Henry quando Ronaldo arrivo al Real, uno era all'inter e l'altro prossimo al ritiro. 

Che ne dici però di Gareth Bale, Angel Di Maria, Ramos, Pepe, Casillas, Xabi Alonso, Lass Diarra(ancora adesso un mediano fortissimo), Ozil, James Rodriguez, Marcelo, Benzema, Higuain, Modric, Tony Kroos, sarebbero questi i compagni scarsi di Ronaldo? che è una presa in giro? 

Il Barca senza Messi non sarebbe mai stato cosi dominate. 

E' stato molto più decisivo Drogba nell'unica champions vinta dal Chelsea piuttosto che Ronaldo, e questo a molti dovrebbe far pensare su quanto sia realmente fenomenale Cr7. 
Non è un giocatore che ti migliora la squadra questa è la realtà dei fatti, è un grandissimo finalizzatore, ma finisce qui, non è mai stato al livello di Messi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Sinceramente Iniesta per me è da sempre sovrastimato. Per il resto Eto'o ed Henry quando Ronaldo arrivo al Real, uno era all'inter e l'altro prossimo al ritiro.
> 
> Che ne dici però di Gareth Bale, Angel Di Maria, Ramos, Pepe, Casillas, Xabi Alonso, Lass Diarra(ancora adesso un mediano fortissimo), Ozil, James Rodriguez, Marcelo, Benzema, Higuain, Modric, Tony Kroos, sarebbero questi i compagni scarsi di Ronaldo? che è una presa in giro?
> 
> ...



lass diarra mediano fortissimo e iniesta sovrastimato, capisco allora che ronaldo ti sembra scarso, va bene


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lass diarra mediano fortissimo e iniesta sovrastimato, capisco allora che ronaldo ti sembra scarso, va bene



si diarra ai tempi di Mou lo ricordo sempre come un giocatore fondamentale, ok togliamo lui, ma rimane un bel poppo di roba.
la storia della squadra più scarsa non regge, anche perché il Real in champions non usciva sempre contro il Barca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si diarra ai tempi di Mou lo ricordo sempre come un giocatore fondamentale, ok togliamo lui, ma rimane un bel poppo di roba.
> la storia della squadra più scarsa non regge, anche perché il Real in champions non usciva sempre contro il Barca.



ma quindi per te ronaldo al real ha fatto schifo?? va bene pensala come vuoi, io non sono d'accordo, io ammetto il fatto che ora è un po in leggera flessione ma è normale visto che va per i 33, pensi che abbiamo a che fare con un alieno?


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma quindi per te ronaldo al real ha fatto schifo?? va bene pensala come vuoi, io non sono d'accordo, io ammetto il fatto che ora è un po in leggera flessione ma è normale visto che va per i 33, pensi che abbiamo a che fare con un alieno?



Penso che non è stato abbastanza decisivo per uno che dovrebbe essere il secondo al mondo. E lo dimostrano i trofei del Real in questi anni, dove non è stato certamente il più decisivo.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma quindi per te ronaldo al real ha fatto schifo?? va bene pensala come vuoi, io non sono d'accordo, io ammetto il fatto che ora è un po in leggera flessione ma è normale visto che va per i 33, pensi che abbiamo a che fare con un alieno?



perchè gli dai un anno in più?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè gli dai un anno in più?



va per i 32


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

insomma tanti gol e tanto rumore per un sacco di record inutili e per vincere cosa una liga in 10 anni.... mahh..

Cmq questa è la conferma del fatto che i gol bisogna pesarli e non contarli. E' ho il sospetto che Cr7 individualmente stia sotto a molta gente e non solo a Messi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Penso che non è stato abbastanza decisivo per uno che dovrebbe essere il secondo al mondo. E lo dimostrano i trofei del Real in questi anni, dove non è stato certamente il più decisivo.



tu sei lo stesso che griezmann era meglio di neymar, ma vabbe


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> insomma tanti gol e tanto rumore per un sacco di record inutili e per vincere cosa una liga in 10 anni.... mahh..
> 
> Come questa è la conferma del fatto che i gol bisogna pesarli e non contarli. E' ho il sospetto che Cr7 individualmente stia sotto a molta gente e non solo a Messi.



si mario gomez è più forte..ha vinto anche la champions ma non consideriamolo


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu sei lo stesso che griezmann era meglio di neymar, ma vabbe


Su Neymar ho cambiato idea, io intendevo che con Griezman al posto di Neymar, il Barca avrebbe lo stesso vinto la champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Su Neymar ho cambiato idea, io intendevo che con Griezman al posto di Neymar, il Barca avrebbe lo stesso vinto la champions.



non è vero, tu parlavi del brasile come nazionale e griezmann nel brasile avrebbe fatto come neymar, lo ricordo bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

ha fatto solo 252 gol (tutti inutili) in 228 partite, come se ne avesse fati zero, non valgono nulla, mi hai convinto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Però io non sto dicendo che CR7 ora sia scarso o altro. Resta uno dei calciatori più forti del pianeta. Ma se prima era il numero 2, ora secondo me è il 3. Messi, Neymar e Cristiano Ronaldo. Io la vedo cosi
> Anzi a fare una top 10 farei proprio cosi.
> 
> Messi
> ...



Bella questa top 10. Ultimo posto insieme a Higuain metto Aguero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> fenomeno dei gol inutili contro squadre patetiche, partita finita 7-1 di che si parla? Perché non gli ha fatti contro Psg e Barca questi gol o in altri big match quando contava veramente?



Ancora con ste cavolate...Ronaldo ha segnato non solo a tutte le Big d'Europa, ma anche in tutti gli stadi. 
Guarda questo topic che ho aggiornato settimana scorsa, ha la MEDIA più alta di tutti i giocatori http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attac...se-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365.html
Il fatto è che quando non segna fa notizia. Questo dovrebbe far riflettere...


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutto queste critiche generali su Ronaldo non faranno altro che farne scatenare l'orgoglio



Vabbè mi cito, manco 24 ore dopo, ne ha fatti giusto quattro ieri. Tra l'altro repertorio completo. Punizione, testa, piede. 

Neymar arriverà sicuramente ai livelli del portoghese, che poi abbia la testa e la professionalità per rimanerci tanto quanto Cristiano è tutto da appurare. Ma ad oggi Ronaldo è giocatore molto più completo e sopratutto maturo, l'età servirà pur a qualcosa.


----------



## Torros (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ancora con ste cavolate...Ronaldo ha segnato non solo a tutte le Big d'Europa, ma anche in tutti gli stadi.
> Guarda questo topic che ho aggiornato settimana scorsa, ha la MEDIA più alta di tutti i giocatori http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attac...se-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365.html
> Il fatto è che quando non segna fa notizia. Questo dovrebbe far riflettere...


Non sono cavolate.

Tu parti da un concetto totalmente sbagliato, ossia fare più gol signfica essere più decisivi, ******* astonomica. 

perché non ci tiri fuori le medie di quante volte ha segnato il gol che ha aperto o chiuso la partita. Non mi interessano le medie gol gonfiate contro shakatar e malmo. I gol vanno pesati non contati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non sono cavolate.
> 
> Tu parti da un concetto totalmente sbagliato, ossia fare più gol signfica essere più decisivi, ******* astonomica.
> 
> perché non ci tiri fuori le medie di quante volte ha segnato il gol che ha aperto o chiuso la partita. Non mi interessano le medie gol gonfiate contro shakatar e malmo. I gol vanno pesati non contati.




Ti ho messo le medie nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, quindi niente Shaktar e Malmo.
Ma dove ho detto che fare più gol significa essere più decisivi?
Questa dei gol d'apertura e chiusura è una cosa ridicola. Ma scusa, prendiamo la Champions della Decima. Che colpa ha avuto Cristiano se hanno distrutto ogni squadra e quasi sempre i compagni hanno segnato il gol dell'1-0?? La squadra ha girato bene, lui anche e hanno vinto, stop.
Se ragioni così allora devi discutere anche la scorsa Champions di Messi visto che nella fase finale ha sbloccato il risultato solo contro il Bayern (unici gol fatti dagli ottavi in poi)...

Cmq se proprio vuoi...

C.Ronaldo
Champions League 2014-2015, agli ottavi, ha segnato l'1-0 contro lo Shalke, al ritorno stavano perdendo al Bernabeu e ha fatto il gol del pareggio 1-1 e del 2-2. 
In Semifinale ha segnato tutte e 2 le reti contro la Juve, una in casa una in trasferta.
Come vedi solo contro l'Atletico ai quarti non ha fatto gol decisivi, anzi, non ha proprio segnato. L'unico gol in quella doppia sfida è stato di Chicharito.

Messi
Champions League 2014-2015 doppietta solo nella semifinale di andata contro il Bayern Monaco.

Ronaldo
Champions League 2013-2014 ottavi all'andata fa due gol, ma non li contiamo, al ritorno fa doppietta (gol d'apertura e del 2-1). Dai quarti in poi non fa gol che consideri.

Messi
Champions League 2013-2014 gol d'apertura agli ottavi contro il City all'andata (rigore) e al ritorno. Ai quarti contro l'Atletico sono usciti.

Ronaldo
Champions League 2012-2013 ottavi, gol del pareggio in casa contro il Manchester (sfida finita 1-1), in trasferta segna il gol del passaggio all'Old Trafford. Quarti segna il gol d'apertura contro il Galatasaray (finita 3-0), al ritorno stavano perdendo 3-1 (tra l'altro gol d'apertura), e segna anche l'ultimo gol della sicurezza. Semifinale segna il gol del pareggio in Germania, al ritorno però sparisce (contento? ahah).

Messi Champions League 2012-2013 ottavi, all'andata contro di noi non combina niente, ma al ritorno ci fa una doppietta. Quarti gol d'apertura contro il PSG, al ritorno non segna. Semifinale non gioca.

Ronaldo Champions League 2011-2012 agli ottavi segna in Russia l'1-0, al ritorno doppietta, ma non lo contiamo visto che non rientra nei tuoi parametri. Ai quarti all'andata non segna contro l'Apoel, ma al ritorno fa due gol, tra cui il primo della partita. Semifinale non segna a Monaco, ma fa la doppietta al Bernabeu (sfida finita ai rigori).

Messi Champions League 2011-2012 ottavi, segna, ma non vale, al ritorno ne fa 5 tra cui quello d'apertura. Quarti all'andata non fa niente, al ritorno ci fa due gol che valgono per te. Semifinale senza gol.

Ronaldo Champions League 2010-2011 agli ottavi non segna, ai quarti fa l'1-0 al ritorno col Tottenham. Semifinale niente.

Messi Champions League 2010-2011 ottavi fa due gol al ritorno a Londra, quarti segna al ritorno l'1-0, semifinale doppietta al Bernabeu e in finale fa la rete del 2-1.

Allora ecco la statistica dei gol secondo il tuo criterio dei gol d'apertura e chiusura delle ultime 5 Champions League
Champions 2010-2011
Ronaldo 1 su 6 partite
Messi 6 su 7 partite

Champions 2011-2012
Ronaldo 5 su 6 partite
Messi 3 su 6 partite

Champions 2012-2013
Ronaldo 6 su 6 partite
Messi 3 su 4 partite

Champions 2013-2014
Ronaldo 2 su 7 partite
Messi 2 su 4 partite

Champions 2014-2015
Ronaldo 5 su 6 partite
Messi 2 su 7 partite

TOTALE
C.Ronaldo 19 su 31 partite. MEDIA 0,61
Messi 17 su 28 partite. MEDIA 0,60

Ora cosa dici? ahah


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non sono cavolate.
> 
> Tu parti da un concetto totalmente sbagliato, ossia fare più gol signfica essere più decisivi, ******* astonomica.
> 
> perché non ci tiri fuori le medie di quante volte ha segnato il gol che ha aperto o chiuso la partita. Non mi interessano le medie gol gonfiate contro shakatar e malmo. I gol vanno pesati non contati.



Allora uno da 1000 gol come Pelè dovremmo ridimensionarlo ad un mediocre totale. Il tuo ragionamento conta fino ad un certo punto. Un altro alieno come Messi oltre metà gol li ha fatti in goleade.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ti ho messo le medie nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, quindi niente Shaktar e Malmo.
> Ma dove ho detto che fare più gol significa essere più decisivi?
> Questa dei gol d'apertura e chiusura è una cosa ridicola. Ma scusa, prendiamo la Champions della Decima. Che colpa ha avuto Cristiano se hanno distrutto ogni squadra e quasi sempre i compagni hanno segnato il gol dell'1-0?? La squadra ha girato bene, lui anche e hanno vinto, stop.
> Se ragioni così allora devi discutere anche la scorsa Champions di Messi visto che nella fase finale ha sbloccato il risultato solo contro il Bayern (unici gol fatti dagli ottavi in poi)...
> ...



grandissimo


----------



## Torros (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ti ho messo le medie nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, quindi niente Shaktar e Malmo.
> Ma dove ho detto che fare più gol significa essere più decisivi?
> Questa dei gol d'apertura e chiusura è una cosa ridicola. Ma scusa, prendiamo la Champions della Decima. Che colpa ha avuto Cristiano se hanno distrutto ogni squadra e quasi sempre i compagni hanno segnato il gol dell'1-0?? La squadra ha girato bene, lui anche e hanno vinto, stop.
> Se ragioni così allora devi discutere anche la scorsa Champions di Messi visto che nella fase finale ha sbloccato il risultato solo contro il Bayern (unici gol fatti dagli ottavi in poi)...
> ...



I gol di apertura e chiusura sono i gol decisivi, ma cmq Messi non si può limitare solo ai gol, Messi oltre ai gol, influisce in mille altri modi se togli a Cr7 i gol, togli tutto. E cmq quelle statistiche non mostrano chi ha segnato i gol decisivi, mostrano solo chi ha segnato più gol.


MI puoi dire cortesemente quante performance contro top team come quelle fatte da Messi contro top Team come Baryern nel 2015, Arsenal 2010, Bayern 2009, Real Madrid 2011(ricordi quel gol? Cr7 solo nei suoi sogni). United 2011 e 2009.

Cr7 nella sua lunga carriera in champions non ha una performance lontanamente paragonabile a queste. 


Analizziamo poi nel dettaglio le statistiche che ti piacciono tanto, perché buttare già statistiche cosi senza argomentare non significa nulla e non chiarisce niente. 

UCL 2014 2015
premesso che ridurre le performance di Messi solo ai gol significa capirci poco. 

Ottavi
nulla da dire su Ronaldo contro lo schalke, anche se pure li se togli i gol togli tutto.
Messi agli ottavi ha beccato il Manchester City(decisamente altra pasta rispetto ai tedeschi) sfornando una performance da mani nei capelli. Anche qui è una cosa buffa il Real fino in semifinale becca sempre squadre ridicole il Barca sempre top team, da questi si spiegano anche le statistiche gonfiate di CR7, sempre squadre ridicole come Galatassaray, Shalke o Roma, per poi buscarle in semifinale regolarmente.
Quarti
Invisibile Cr7 alla prima tappa contro l'Atletico, buono nella seconda partecipa all'azione del gol, anche se Man of the Match fu eletto James.
Messi contro il Psg, per i suoi standard non due partite eccezionali, ma cmq meglio di Cr7.
Semifinale
Cr7 segna due gol è vero ma la sua prestazione fu mediocrre e i gol furono un tapin da due metri, su una bella azione di James e un rigore sempre procurato da James. Ecco il gol di cui parli:




minkia oh fenomeno proprio  
Messi contro il Bayern gioco una partita assurda aldilà dei gol che furono fantastici in generale umiliò la difesa del Bayern cosa che Cr7 non potrebbe mai fare.
Finale
Messi non gioco il super partitone, ma partecipò cmq al secondo gol e da una sua accelerazione con parata di Buffon nasce il tap-in di Suarez.

E mi pare che qui vinca abbastanza nettamente Messi, aldilà dei gol.


stagione 2013-2014 e qui mi dispiace per te ma il tuo Cr7 non fu mai decisivo mai.

ottavi: tra andata e quarti contro lo shalke i madrileni fecero 9 gol se non sbaglio.
Nella prima partita Cr7 segno il 3 e il 6 gol. due gol inutili.
quarti: il Real Madrid vince facile Cr7 segna il terzo gol. 
semifinale: invisibile Cr7 nella prima tappa, nella seconda segna il secondo e il quarto gol dopo che Ramos aveva chiuso di fatto la qualificazione.
finale: un altra partita totalmente insufficiente con gol inutile su rigore e per concludere poi con un esultanza totalmente fuori luogo per quello che aveva fatto fino a quel momento.

stagione 2012-2013, bella performance contro il City ma contro quando contava di più fu invisibile 

stagione 20112012, questa è stata la sua miglior stagione in carriera, qui aveva ancore parte delle doti del Cr7 di Manchester e fece anche un ottimo europeo. 


Cr7 è forte con le piccole e poche volte con le grandi, perlomeno negli ultimi anni. Se fosse altrimenti spiegami come mai nonostante i suoi mille milla gol è stato capace di vincere solo una liga e una Champions in 8 anni? Forse perché segna spesso quando non serve e molto meno quando serve veramente?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> I gol di apertura e chiusura sono i gol decisivi, ma cmq Messi non si può limitare solo ai gol, Messi oltre ai gol, influisce in mille altri modi se togli a Cr7 i gol, togli tutto. E cmq quelle statistiche non mostrano chi ha segnato i gol decisivi, mostrano solo chi ha segnato più gol.
> 
> 
> MI puoi dire cortesemente quante performance contro top team come quelle fatte da Messi contro top Team come Baryern nel 2015, Arsenal 2010, Bayern 2009, Real Madrid 2011(ricordi quel gol? Cr7 solo nei suoi sogni). United 2011 e 2009.
> ...



Non girare la frittata, io ho risposto alla tua domanda se ti potevo postare una media sui gol d'apertura e chiusura. E io l'ho fatto.
Il paragone con Messi l'ho tirato solo per curiosità (io stesso dico da sempre che Messi è più forte di CR7, ma voglio vedere chi sarà più grande a fine carriera).
Tu hai sminuito Cristiano con queste argomentazioni che io ho ti fatto vedere che sono falsità.


----------



## davoreb (9 Marzo 2016)

Anche ieri nonostante tutto se non c'era CR7 non so come finiva, ha fatto tutti e due i goals che hanno sbloccato la partita e la squadra gioca in modo abbastanza scandaloso.

Nonostante tutto penso che Neymar sia ancora sotto.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Marzo 2016)

Ancora discutere? non bastano i numeri pazientemente spiegati da Fabbry Cekko? la vs. faziosità rasenta i limiti dell'assurdo. Hala Cristiano!


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2016)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Ancora discutere? non bastano i numeri pazientemente spiegati da Fabbry Cekko? la vs. faziosità rasenta i limiti dell'assurdo. Hala Cristiano!



Ma lascia stare...questo lo criticano e va avanti ad una media di oltre un gol a partita...non so cosa ci sia da commentare.

E' semplicemente un alieno e nonostante Neymar sia sulla strada giusta non ha ancora lo stesso impatto sulle gare del portoghese.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2016)

ma veramente son gli stessi tifosi del Real che lo criticano, l'hanno pure fischiato ieri, si vede che tutto sto grande impatto non lo vedono manco loro


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma veramente son gli stessi tifosi del Real che lo criticano, l'hanno pure fischiato ieri, si vede che tutto sto grande impatto non lo vedono manco loro



Si, lo fischiano e va avanti, ripeto, ad oltre un gol a partita.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, lo fischiano e va avanti, ripeto, ad oltre un gol a partita.



e andrà avanti ancora per molto perchè è pur sempre Ronaldo che fagocita l'attacco di una delle squadre più forti al mondo, ma l'impatto di cui parli è ben inferiore al numero di gol che segna. Comunque parlo in generale, nel doppio confronto con la Roma è stato chiaramente determinante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma veramente son gli stessi tifosi del Real che lo criticano, l'hanno pure fischiato ieri, si vede che tutto sto grande impatto non lo vedono manco loro



Non è da te cadere su queste cose...i tifosi del Real sono i stessi che criticavano Carletto per non aver vinto anche il Campionato nell'anno della Decima...


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Marzo 2016)

Comunque non vorrei dire eh, ma questo è un vs tra "Neymar e Cristiano Ronaldo" non tra "Messi e Ronaldo" non credo ci sia bisogno di aprire un vs tra Leo e Cristiano. 

Sono stato io ad aprire questo vs, non volevo di certo scatenare flame. Calciatori come Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Ibrahimovic, Suarez, Robben, Di Maria etc. Sono SEMPRE decisivi, in tutte le partite, anche in quelle in cui dormono. Perché? E' semplice: Le difese stanno sempre in apprensione quando giocano questi fenomeni, non stanno mai tranquille! Spesso questi fuoriclasse non riescono a fare gol o assist perché sono raddoppiati o triplicati dagli avversari e nessuno è in grado di diventare invisibile. Ma questa cosa però aiuta i compagni ad avere più spazi e a trovare la giocata vincente con più facilità. Una buona giocata puo' essere anche uno scatto, un taglio che porta via l'uomo alla punta eh. Insomma, il calcio è qualcosa di più ampio rispetto a gol e assist. 
Io ad oggi preferisco Neymar, nel mio Milan se mi dicessero che chi vorrei tra Neymar e CR7 oggi opterei per il Brasiliano, perché ad oggi mi sembra molto più bravo a saltare l'uomo a creare superiorità numerica e a fare più assist per il compagno.
Questo non vuol dire che io stia dicendo che il Portoghese sia una mezza pippa. E' un fuoriclasse, un fenomeno, non si mette in discussione quello che è oggi e quello che ha fatto. Chi lo mette in discussione per me è matto! 

Come ho già scritto prima, la mia top 3 è questa: Messi, Neymar e Cristiano Ronaldo. Nulla di assurdo, nulla blasfemo, no? Però io pur preferendo Neymar dico che certe critiche che ho letto in questo topic non se le merita proprio, ma per nulla. E' roba da fuori di testa. Ah ultima cosa: Ronaldo se giocasse nel Barca, che ha un gioco di molto migliore rispetto al Real, renderebbe ancora di più. Sembrerà una banalità, ma non la sottolinea mai nessuno sta cosa.


----------



## Torros (15 Marzo 2016)

dubbi forti su Ibra e Ronaldo sempre decisivi... Togli Di Maria al Psg e vedrai che Ibra, farebbe le solite figure anche in Champions.
Ronaldo invece le fa e basta, la differenza è che ogni tanto segna il gol del 3,4-0 contro una big vedi il bayern e tutti parlano di fenomeno decisivo quando conta, ma l'ultima stagione veramente fece la differenza era la stagione 2012-2013.

poi grandi campioni per carità, ma non sempre decisivi, quando conta.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> dubbi forti su Ibra e Ronaldo sempre decisivi... Togli Di Maria al Psg e vedrai che Ibra, farebbe le solite figure anche in Champions.
> Ronaldo invece le fa e basta, la differenza è che ogni tanto segna il gol del 3,4-0 contro una big vedi il bayern e tutti parlano di fenomeno decisivo quando conta, ma l'ultima stagione veramente fece la differenza era la stagione 2012-2013.
> 
> poi grandi campioni per carità, ma non sempre decisivi, quando conta.



Se non è decisivo uno che viaggia a 40-50-60-70 gol l'anno da non so quante stagioni allora non so chi debba essere decisivo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non è decisivo uno che viaggia a 40-50-60-70 gol l'anno da non so quante stagioni allora non so chi debba essere decisivo.



ora ti risponde che i gol li ha fatti tipo 12 contro il malmoo e 27 contro il celta vigo quindi non valgono nulla, è una battaglia persa


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ora ti risponde che i gol li ha fatti tipo 12 contro il malmoo e 27 contro il celta vigo quindi non valgono nulla, è una battaglia persa



Tra poco si aprirà il topic in cui i gol subiti dai portieri se sono da parte di un fuoriclasse non contano, se sono su rigore nemmeno, se su punizione oltre i 25 metri neanche.


----------



## Eziomare (16 Marzo 2016)

C. Ronaldo vanta 550 gol in carriera, e' un alieno, semplicemente il piu' grande finalizzatore del calcio moderno, e pensare che ha ricoperto il ruolo di ala (seppure atipica) prima a destra (addirittura nel 4-4-2) e poi a sinistra nel corso di tutta la carriera. Eccezionale a dir poco, un goleador leggendario. Neymar e' un altro fuoriclasse, pero' per essere accostato al portoghese ne ha di strada da fare, almeno altre due-tre stagioni al livello della precedente. In ogni caso mi stanno sulle balle entrambi


----------



## Torros (17 Marzo 2016)

se contano solo il numero dei gol allora perché molti non accettano il fatto che Messi ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale?
Perché se si accetta il fatto che Cr7 ha fatto delle grandi champions negli ultimi 2 anni, si deve accettare anche questo, altrimenti siamo davanti ad una contraddizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> se contano solo il numero dei gol allora perché molti non accettano il fatto che Messi ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale?
> Perché se si accetta il fatto che Cr7 ha fatto delle grandi champions negli ultimi 2 anni, si deve accettare anche questo, altrimenti siamo davanti ad una contraddizione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> se contano solo il numero dei gol allora perché molti non accettano il fatto che Messi ha fatto un grandissimo mondiale?
> Perché se si accetta il fatto che Cr7 ha fatto delle grandi champions negli ultimi 2 anni, si deve accettare anche questo, altrimenti siamo davanti ad una contraddizione.



vabbe va..


----------



## Marco23 (5 Aprile 2016)

Stasera il brasiliano mi ha impressionato


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

partita normalissima ieri. Direi che non c'è paragone con Cr7, sopratutto con quello dello United e Real fino alla stagione 2012 2013..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2016)

Ho letto bestemmie del tipo "Se a Ronaldo togli i gol togli tutto"...ma fosse anche vero, ma scusate ma nel calcio che ***** conta?! I doppi passi? Le serpentine in mezzo a 3 uomini per portarsi la palla in fallo laterale? i tunnel?...
Ma uno che segna da quando gioca al Real (7-8 anni) con una media superiore a 1 gol a partita come si può pensare di discutere??

Io resto basito..secondo sta geniale intuizione allora gente come Pippo Inzaghi, Paolo Rossi, Gerd Muller, Van Nisterlrooy nel calcio ha contato zero perché "ha solo fatto i gol"...

PS: e comunque Ronaldo prima di affermarsi come realizzatore ha giocato e bene pure da ala, ma lo preferisco da quando è diventato più concreto che quando faceva il funanbolo per niente..


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho letto bestemmie del tipo "Se a Ronaldo togli i gol togli tutto"...ma fosse anche vero, ma scusate ma nel calcio che ***** conta?! I doppi passi? Le serpentine in mezzo a 3 uomini per portarsi la palla in fallo laterale? i tunnel?...
> Ma uno che segna da quando gioca al Real (7-8 anni) con una media superiore a 1 gol a partita come si può pensare di discutere??
> 
> Io resto basito..secondo sta geniale intuizione allora gente come Pippo Inzaghi, Paolo Rossi, Gerd Muller, Van Nisterlrooy nel calcio ha contato zero perché "ha solo fatto i gol"...
> ...



e comunque ronaldo non fa solo i gol come qualcuno vuole far credere


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

Ronaldo deve avermi letto perché oggi ha letteralmente trascinato i suoi a differenza del flop Ibra...


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ronaldo deve avermi letto perché oggi ha letteralmente trascinato i suoi a differenza del flop Ibra...



A me spiace dirlo, senza offesa verso nessuno, ma chi qualche mese fa lo criticava io non so davvero se l'ha mai visto giocare. Segna a raffica, è capocannoniere di ogni competizione che disputa. Cristiano Ronaldo è il Madrid. Cristiano Ronaldo è primo o secondo giocatore più forte al mondo...e dietro i due alieni prima di trovare qualcuno c'è un abisso...altro che Neymar.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me spiace dirlo, senza offesa verso nessuno, ma chi qualche mese fa lo criticava io non so davvero se l'ha mai visto giocare. Segna a raffica, è capocannoniere di ogni competizione che disputa. Cristiano Ronaldo è il Madrid. Cristiano Ronaldo è primo o secondo giocatore più forte al mondo...e dietro i due alieni prima di trovare qualcuno c'è un abisso...altro che Neymar.



Per me il paragone non sussiste, Cristiano per ovvi motivi d'età ha cambiato modo di giocare e concentra le sue energie solo nella finalizzazione. Con Neymar non c'entra niente ora come ora. Dei 3 gol di stasera Neymar non ne avrebbe fatto nessuno.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Sarà, ma io continuo a preferire Neymar e non ho mai criticato Ronaldo in maniera eccessiva, anzi, tutt'altro.

Messi
Neymar
Ronaldo


Io la vedo cosi. Non saranno tre gol a farmi cambiare idea. Come non dico che Neymar sia nettamente più forte, lo preferisco e basta.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

secondo me Neymar non sarebbe stato capace di trascinare la squadra come Ronaldo, banalmente perché non lo ha mai fatto.
I momenti in cui Neymar emerge sono sempre quando la sua squadra è più forte dell'avversario. Poi magari domani mi smentisce.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> secondo me Neymar non sarebbe stato capace di trascinare la squadra come Ronaldo, banalmente perché non lo ha mai fatto.
> I momenti in cui Neymar emerge sono sempre quando la sua squadra è più forte dell'avversario. Poi magari domani mi smentisce.



Ci stanno tipo 7 anni di differenza comunque. E Neymar non è considerato il leader (nè tecnico nè carismatico) del Barcellona.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> secondo me Neymar non sarebbe stato capace di trascinare la squadra come Ronaldo, banalmente perché non lo ha mai fatto.
> I momenti in cui Neymar emerge sono sempre quando la sua squadra è più forte dell'avversario. Poi magari domani mi smentisce.



Eh si, perché il Wolfsburg è più forte del Real. Perché il Real in casa contro il Wolfsburg nonostante i due gol di svantaggio era comunque favorito. Si sapeva che l'avrebbero ribaltata. Il primo gol l'avrebbe fatto anche Neymar. A tirare punizioni è pure più bravo di Ronaldo, forse l'unico che non avrebbe fatto è quello di testa. La verità è che nel Barca c'è Messi che è talmente più forte degli altri che passa tutto dai suoi piedi. 

Vorrei capire cosa diavolo ha fatto Ronaldo all'andata di coi Tedeschi. Dov'era? 

Io dico che Neymar è forte 100 ora, Cristiano Ronaldo 99. Tutto qua.

Tra l'altro il Brasiliano è stato fondamentale per la vincita della Champions lo scorso anno.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno tipo 7 anni di differenza comunque. E Neymar non è considerato il leader (nè tecnico nè carismatico) del Barcellona.



Perché Ronaldo è leader del Madrid? Il Leader è sempre stato solo uno: Sergio Ramos. 
Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta il Brasiliano è Leader del suo Brasile. Ma dove c'è Messi, non c'è scampo per nessuno, tutto qua.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Eh si, perché il Wolfsburg è più forte del Real. Perché il Real in casa contro il Wolfsburg nonostante i due gol di svantaggio era comunque favorito. Si sapeva che l'avrebbero ribaltata. Il primo gol l'avrebbe fatto anche Neymar. A tirare punizioni è pure più bravo di Ronaldo, forse l'unico che non avrebbe fatto è quello di testa. La verità è che nel Barca c'è Messi che è talmente più forte degli altri che passa tutto dai suoi piedi.
> 
> Vorrei capire cosa diavolo ha fatto Ronaldo all'andata di coi Tedeschi. Dov'era?
> 
> ...



Beh allora diciamo che è uno dei due leader.

Io volevo glissare ma su questo versante non ci fa una bella figura perchè il Brasile in mano non l'ha preso, non per colpa sua ma tant'è.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh allora diciamo che è uno dei due leader.
> 
> Io volevo glissare ma su questo versante non ci fa una bella figura perchè il Brasile in mano non l'ha preso, non per colpa sua ma tant'è.



Allora anche Ronaldo non fa una bella figura col Portogallo


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

nah per me non è stato per nulla fondamentale come non lo è stato Ronaldo nella champions vinta dal Real. Neymar ha segnato solo gol ridondanti a risultato già acquisto, come Ronaldo nel 2013 2014..
Fare la differenza significa fare quello che ha fatto De Bruyne oggi. Ok il wolfsburg è una squadra inferiore al Real, però Ronaldo ha preso per mano i suoi in un momento delicato, cosa che non ho mai visto fare a Neymar né con il Brasile e nemmeno con il Barca.

Poi ripeto domani mi smentisce. E' certo una cosa, questo non è il Ronaldo dei bei tempo che faceva la differenza anche contro le big. Però secondo me questo Ronaldo è almeno pari a Neymar.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma dire che son due giocatori diversi no eh?


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> nah per me non è stato per nulla fondamentale come non lo è stato Ronaldo nella champions vinta dal Real. Neymar ha segnato solo gol ridondanti a risultato già acquisto, come Ronaldo nel 2013 2014..
> Fare la differenza significa fare quello che ha fatto De Bruyne oggi. Ok il wolfsburg è una squadra inferiore al Real, però Ronaldo ha preso per mano i suoi in un momento delicato, cosa che non ho mai visto fare a Neymar né con il Brasile e nemmeno con il Barca.
> 
> Poi ripeto domani mi smentisce. E' certo una cosa, questo non è il Ronaldo dei bei tempo che faceva la differenza anche contro le big. Però secondo me questo Ronaldo è almeno pari a Neymar.



Barcellona - PSG. Quarti di C.L. 
All'andata in Francia finisce 3 a 1 per i Catalani. Il primo gol lo segna Neymar.

Ritorno in Spagna. Finisce 2 a 0 per il Barca, fa doppietta Neymar. 

Semifinale di Champions. 

Barca - Bayern.
All'andata finisce 3 a 0 per i catalani, doppietta di Messi e terzo gol di Neymar.

Il ritorno in Germania finisce 3 a 2 per il Bayern. I due gol del Barcellona li segna Neymar. 

In Finale fa il gol del 3 a 1, anche se il risultato era ormai già acquisito. 


Ora ognuno ha le sue opinioni, ma dire che Neymar non sia stato FONDAMENTALE per la vittoria della Champions del Barcellona, secondo me è un assurdità. Poi sia chiaro, ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

tolto la prima con il Psg le altre erano già decise. E' un concetto molto semplice da capire, per essere un trascinatore non devi mica fare il fenomeno quando la tua squadra domina, devi farlo quando non lo fa.
Anche Pedro Rodriguez ha dimostrato di fare la differenza contro squadra più deboli del Barca(tutte). In una partita come la scorsa con l'Atletico Neymar non fu capace di trascinare la squadra e quelle sono le partite dove si vede il trascinatore..


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tolto la prima con il Psg le altre erano già decise. E' un concetto molto semplice da capire, per essere un trascinatore non devi mica fare il fenomeno quando la tua squadra domina, devi farlo quando non lo fa.
> Anche Pedro Rodriguez ha dimostrato di fare la differenza contro squadra più deboli del Barca(tutte). In una partita come la scorsa con l'Atletico Neymar non fu capace di trascinare la squadra e quelle sono le partite dove si vede il trascinatore..



Ti ricordo che il Barca senza Neymar esce contro il Bayern. Primo perché all'andata riesce a fare il 3 a 0. Secondo perché al ritorno sarebbe finita 3 a 0 per i Tedeschi. Quindi se tu togli Neymar al Barcellona, togli anche il gol che fece nel finale, quindi il risultato sarebbe stato 2 a 0. Chiaro che questo è un ragionamento molto contorto, se non ci fosse stato Neymar è ovvio che ci sarebbe stato un altro calciatore al suo posto, che forse avrebbe fatto pure meglio di lui. Ma credo sia chiaro quello che voglio dire. 

Se per te non è stato decisivo ok, è una tua personale opinione, i dati dicono il contrario. Ritorno in Germania contro il Bayer, finisce 3 a 2 per i Tedeschi, i due gol del Barca che evitano loro i supplementari li segna Neymar e non si parla di una partita già vinta o dominata. Si parla di una partita PERSA dagli Spagnoli. Partita in cui Neymar salva il deretano ai Catalani. Quindi ha deciso Quarti e Semifinale di Champions (insieme a Messi all'andata) mica poca roba.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tolto la prima con il Psg le altre erano già decise. E' un concetto molto semplice da capire, per essere un trascinatore non devi mica fare il fenomeno quando la tua squadra domina, devi farlo quando non lo fa.
> Anche Pedro Rodriguez ha dimostrato di fare la differenza contro squadra più deboli del Barca(tutte). In una partita come la scorsa con l'Atletico Neymar non fu capace di trascinare la squadra e quelle sono le partite dove si vede il trascinatore..



Se permetti, u trascinatore si vede da più partite, non da una singola partita. Anzi, un trascinatore lo è nel lungo periodo.
Se no io ti butto giù Deportivo -Milan, Milan-Liverpool, Celtic-Milan, Milan-Juve ecc...ecc... e ti dimostro che Kakà non era un trascinatore, quando poi la sua STORIA ha dimostrato che era il trascinatore.
Qual è la STORIA di Neymar? Io lo ved giocare e perdo il conto ogni volta del numero di palloni che tocca.
Poi ovvio che nel Barça di Messi il trascinatore sia Messi: per definizione il trascinatore è uno.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

magari Neymar mi smentisce domani e mi mangio tutto, ma per ora non gli ho mai visto trascinare ne il Brasile ne il Barca.
Un altro esempio di trascinatore è proprio James contro il Brasile al mondiale. partita equilibrata ma brasile avvantaggiato, Neymar totalmente invisibile, James invece che prende la squadra per mano e prova a ribaltarla, in una situazione in cui il brasile era chiaramente più forte.


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

per me è più forte Suarez di Neymar attualmente, comunque Ronaldo fa paura cioè 16 goals in Champions.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Sto topic non merita risposta. Neymar non è mai stato, non è, e mai sarà al livello di un marziano come Ronaldo. Fine


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sto topic non merita risposta. Neymar non è mai stato, non è, e mai sarà al livello di un marziano come Ronaldo. Fine



nah troppo comodo cosi. Il caro Cr7 ha segnato 0 gol contro l'Atletico in stagione, confezionando sempre performance mediocri. L'unica big contro cui ha segnato è stato il Barca.

In questo momento più o meno stesso livello per me e come ho detto non vedo nemmeno Griezmann tanto lontano da Neymar..


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> nah troppo comodo cosi. Il caro Cr7 ha segnato 0 gol contro l'Atletico in stagione, confezionando sempre performance mediocri. L'unica big contro cui ha segnato è stato il Barca.
> 
> In questo momento più o meno stesso livello per me e come ho detto non vedo nemmeno Griezmann tanto lontano da Neymar..



Ma a me non frega nulla dei risultati di stasera. Ho detto solo la vera e limpida verità. Se vogliamo metterla cosi Neymar ha passato tutta la serata a picchiare e a simulare mentre l'anno scorso Ronaldo con una giocata spianò la strada al gol di Hernandez contro l'Atletico. Pianeti diversi, Neymar forse è più bravo tecnicamente, nel tocco di palla, ma un leader come Cr7, trascinatore devastante anche in Europa non esiste.


----------



## Torros (13 Aprile 2016)

vedremo quanto sarà trascinatore contro una squadra vera. L'anno scorso è una storia a se ..


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

credo che Penaldo sia ormai il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio. Il più grande equivoco in questo sport. Uno che non fa quasi mai la differenza quando conta , che riceve cosi tanta attenzione solo perché gonfia i suoi numeri contro squadre mediocri..


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> credo che Penaldo sia ormai il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio. Il più grande equivoco in questo sport. Uno che non fa quasi mai la differenza quando conta , che riceve cosi tanta attenzione solo perché gonfia i suoi numeri contro squadre mediocri..



E ridaje!


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

aggiungo anche che per me, mai è stato un fuoriclasse, ma che deve ringraziare sopratutto i suoi compagni che vincono le partite importanti per lui, se si trova ad avere titoli in bacheca.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi probabilmente è stata la prestazione di ieri a farvi parlare così.
Sapete che era reduce da un infortunio?
Parliamo di uno che giocando da ala ha fatto 260 gol in 236 partite.
In Italia finirebbe la stagione con 50-60 reti.
Non scherziamo proprio.
Neymar, e lo stesso Ronaldo 5 anni fa, sono più belli da vedere.
Ma è uno di quei giocatori da raccontare ai propri nipotini.
Oltre ad aver vinto una Champions praticamente da solo a Manchester, all'età di Neymar.

Ah è il calciatore ad aver segnato più gol nel Real Madrid, il Real non il Poggibonsi.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ragazzi probabilmente è stata la prestazione di ieri a farvi parlare così.
> Sapete che era reduce da un infortunio?
> Parliamo di uno che giocando da ala ha fatto 260 gol in 236 partite.
> In Italia finirebbe la stagione con 50-60 reti.
> ...



Guarda, a parer mio qualcuno parla veramente del nulla, basta guardare numeri e bacheca di Cristiano per starsene zitti. Chi critica Messi o Ronaldo, a parer mio, di calcio ne capisce veramente poco.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, a parer mio qualcuno parla veramente del nulla, basta guardare numeri e bacheca di Cristiano per starsene zitti. Chi critica Messi o Ronaldo, a parer mio, di calcio ne capisce veramente poco.



L'unica qualità in cui Neymar supera Ronaldo è l'agilità.
Ma parliamo di un 1.75 per 60 chili contro un 1.87 per 80.
Fisici differenti, il primo è sgusciante, ma al minimo contatto vola via.
Il secondo ha un fisico da prima punta.
Come dribbling senti di dire che con entrambi al top Neymar sia superiore?
Ronaldo oltre ad essere funambolo difende palla nel corpo a corpo anche coi difensori più grossi.
Nello spunto breve meglio Neymar, ma CR7 non è lento, poi vabbé se prende campo diventa un treno in corsa.
Per me non c'è proprio paragone, e mai ci sarà, il portoghese è un cyborg.


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> L'unica qualità in cui Neymar supera Ronaldo è l'agilità.
> Ma parliamo di un 1.75 per 60 chili contro un 1.87 per 80.
> Fisici differenti, il primo è sgusciante, ma al minimo contatto vola via.
> Il secondo ha un fisico da prima punta.
> ...



non è la prestazione di Ieri, Cr7 fa sempre ridere nei big match.

Tecnicamente Neymar se lo mangia a colazione e Neymar è uno che ha dimostrato di saper trascinare la nazionale e di essere decisivo per i club più di Cr7, e solo l'ultimo fan di Neymar. 
Nel dribbling non c'è paragone, Cr7 non è mai stato uno specialista del dribbling, anche ai tempi dello united andava via in velocità ed era molto fumoso.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma stiamo davvero discutendo la tecnica e il dribbling di uno dei calciatori più forti nella storia del calcio?


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma stiamo davvero discutendo la tecnica e il dribbling di uno dei calciatori più forti nella storia del calcio?


non è uno dei calciatori più forti della storia per me e non ha mai avuto una tecnica eccezionale a dire il vero, molto robotico e per niente fluido nei movimenti.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non è uno dei calciatori più forti della storia per me e non ha mai avuto una tecnica eccezionale a dire il vero, molto robotico e per niente fluido nei movimenti.


Ti fai ingannare dal fisico.
Uno così alto e muscoloso non può essere bello da vedere come uno bassino e magrolino, è questione di baricentro.
Un po come la danza classica.
Metti una bella ragazza formosa col tutù e vedi fra lei e una magrissima, con le stesse abilità, chi risulta più aggraziata.
Ronaldo a Manchester, era più magro, e dribblava squadre intere 
Ora si è evoluto in una macchina da gol, potenza da granatiere e colpo di testa.
Ma nel dribbling è ancora un fenomeno.


----------



## davoreb (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> non è la prestazione di Ieri, Cr7 fa sempre ridere nei big match.
> 
> Tecnicamente Neymar se lo mangia a colazione e Neymar è uno che ha dimostrato di saper trascinare la nazionale e di essere decisivo per i club più di Cr7, e solo l'ultimo fan di Neymar.
> Nel dribbling non c'è paragone, Cr7 non è mai stato uno specialista del dribbling, anche ai tempi dello united andava via in velocità ed era molto fumoso.



Ma dov'era Neymar contro l'atletico? Cosa ha vinto il Brasile da quanto Neymar è il suo leader?

Non lo dico per criticare Neymar ma nessuno vince da solo, ieri Ronaldo ha fatto male, ma intanto il Real senza di lui non batteva neanche la Roma.

Ronaldo allo united era fumoso quando faceva l'esterno, ora al real fa solo goal di tap in.


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ti fai ingannare dal fisico.
> Uno così alto e muscoloso non può essere bello da vedere come uno bassino e magrolino, è questione di baricentro.
> Un po come la danza classica.
> Metti una bella ragazza formosa col tutù e vedi fra lei e una magrissima, con le stesse abilità, chi risulta più aggraziata.
> ...



Cr7 non arriva nemmeno ad un dribbling a partita secondo le statistiche al Real, però secondo te è ancora un fenomeno nel dribbling, in base a cosa? 
Zidane non mi pare fosse un nano, Pastore e Pogba non mi paiono dei nani eppure nel dribbling sono molto più forti di CR7.
Cr7 non ha mai dribblato squadre intere, se è cosi mostrami qualche video dove si vede lui che dribbla tutta la squadra e segna. forse ti confondi con l'altro Ronaldo.


CR7 in carriera non ha mai fatto robe del genere 




Il problema nel calcio è che non esiste un analisi oggettiva, come in altri sport dovi si analizza ogni minimo aspetto prima di affermare che uno è un fenomeno o no.

Cr7 nel basket sarebbe per esempio considerato un campione certamente per via dei suoi numeri(spesso inutili) ma non un fuoriclasse tra i migliori di sempre a causa del fatto che spesso non è decisivo e nel basket si nota di più, giocando in 5, se uno fa male la squadra perde. Nel calcio in 11 i compagni di livello assoluto mascherano i tuoi limiti. Cr7 nel basket sarebbe come Carmelo Anthony, grande giocatore, completo, grandi numeri, ma quando si tratta di essere decisivo poco o nulla.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Zidane ok, ma Pastore e Pogba più bravi a dribblare di CR7...
Non sono minimamente d'accordo.


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Zidane ok, ma Pastore e Pogba più bravi a dribblare di CR7...
> Non sono minimamente d'accordo.



io ti rispondo con i fatti che in questo caso significano video. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEQiRgW85RY

cr7 non ha assolutamente una capacità di dribbling sopratutto nello stretto a questo livello.
Ma l'ha avuta, spesso in realtà dopo dozzine di doppi passi semplicemente la passa indietro.


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

è tanto forte quanto sculato, fosse per lui non avrebbe vinto nemmeno una champions.


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Cr7 al livello di talento non è niente di clamoroso, se è arrivato a questo livello è sopratutto grazie al duro lavoro(ammirevole), ma sposta troppo poco quando conta per considerarlo al livello di gente nel passato che non solo era più talentuosa, ma ha fatto anche la differenza più volte.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Sto leggendo dei deliri mostruosi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

CR7 come ha scritto qualcuno prima è un cyborg...fisico assurdo e doti atletiche fuori dal comune....poi come diceva Ancelotti è un professionista serissimo...il primo ad arrivare agli allenamenti e l'ultimo ad andare...ovviamente il paragone con Messi non esiste e non esisterà mai...quello la è inarrivabile per chiunque....ma "penaldo" vorrei ricordare a tutti che ha vinto DA SOLO una champions con lo United facendo più di 40 gol tra campionato e coppa...lui anche in Inghilterra ha dimostrato quello che è...certi deliri che leggo sono ridicoli...


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> CR7 come ha scritto qualcuno prima è un cyborg...fisico assurdo e doti atletiche fuori dal comune....poi come diceva Ancelotti è un professionista serissimo...il primo ad arrivare agli allenamenti e l'ultimo ad andare...ovviamente il paragone con Messi non esiste e non esisterà mai...quello la è inarrivabile per chiunque....ma "penaldo" vorrei ricordare a tutti che ha vinto DA SOLO una champions con lo United facendo più di 40 gol tra campionato e coppa...lui anche in Inghilterra ha dimostrato quello che è...certi deliri che leggo sono ridicoli...



ma da solo de che? da solo con Tevez, Rooney, Giggs, Scholes, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidic etc? 
in quella stessa champions dove in finale sbaglio il gol decisivo. Io ricordo che anche all'epoca leggevo di fan dello united che si lamentavano del fatto che non era decisivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma da solo de che? da solo con Tevez, Rooney, Giggs, Scholes, Evra, Ferdinand, Vidic etc?
> in quella stessa champions dove in finale sbaglio il gol decisivo. *Io ricordo che anche all'epoca leggevo di fan dello united che si lamentavano del fatto che non era decisivo*.



Che cosa c'entra? Io leggevo tifosi del Real che volevano cacciare Ancelotti (dopo aver vinto la Champions) per non aver vinto pure il Campionato...
Rosica di meno!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma stiamo davvero discutendo la tecnica e il dribbling di uno dei calciatori più forti nella storia del calcio?



Da ormai un bel po' di tempo, quì succede anche questo...pensa che c'è gente che pensa che Ibra (che amo è) sia il più forte giocatore di sempre.


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che cosa c'entra? Io leggevo tifosi del Real che volevano cacciare Ancelotti (dopo aver vinto la Champions) per non aver vinto pure il Campionato...
> Rosica di meno!



i fatti non sono rosicamenti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Cr7 non arriva nemmeno ad un dribbling a partita secondo le statistiche al Real, però secondo te è ancora un fenomeno nel dribbling, in base a cosa?
> Zidane non mi pare fosse un nano, Pastore e Pogba non mi paiono dei nani eppure nel dribbling sono molto più forti di CR7.
> Cr7 non ha mai dribblato squadre intere, se è cosi mostrami qualche video dove si vede lui che dribbla tutta la squadra e segna. forse ti confondi con l'altro Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/neymar-vs-cristiano-ronaldo-vt35190-6.html


----------



## prebozzio (29 Maggio 2016)

Cristiano Ronaldo non è mai stato un mio idolo e non mi ha mai appassionato più di tanto, ma discutere il suo valore mi pare esagerato. Stiamo parlando di una macchina perfetta per il calcio, completo in ogni aspetto del gioco, un mix di talento naturale e lavoro duro sul campo. Nel corso del tempo si è migliorato, ha completato il suo repertorio, ha lavorato sul suo fisico.


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> CR7 come ha scritto qualcuno prima è un cyborg...fisico assurdo e doti atletiche fuori dal comune....poi come diceva Ancelotti è un professionista serissimo...il primo ad arrivare agli allenamenti e l'ultimo ad andare...ovviamente il paragone con Messi non esiste e non esisterà mai...quello la è inarrivabile per chiunque....ma "penaldo" vorrei ricordare a tutti che ha vinto DA SOLO una champions con lo United facendo più di 40 gol tra campionato e coppa...lui anche in Inghilterra ha dimostrato quello che è...certi deliri che leggo sono ridicoli...



ma cos'è che ha vinto da solo che era uno squadrone quel Manchester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> è tanto forte quanto sculato, fosse per lui non avrebbe vinto nemmeno una champions.



Come quando ha perso la Semifinale di Champions ai rigori nel 2012? O come quando ha perso sempre ai rigori la semifinale degli Europei 2012?
Beccati sta Champions e vai a guardare la Coppetta America del Centenario e vediamo se quel coso vomitoso Spagnolo riesce nell'impresa di perderla ahahahahah


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come quando ha perso la Semifinale di Champions ai rigori nel 2012? O come quando ha perso sempre ai rigori la semifinale degli Europei 2012?
> Beccati sta Champions e vai a guardare la Coppetta America del Centenario e vediamo se quel coso vomitoso Spagnolo riesce nell'impresa di perderla ahahahahah



ha vinto tre champions ai supplementari e rigori giocando tre partite una peggio dell'altra (poi c'è anche quella del 2009 ma lì almeno qualcuno ha fatto giustizia...): una buccia di banana in meno, un Sergio Ramos meno miracoloso, un arbitro in buona fede e cristianuccio tuo ancora oggi non saprebbe cosa significhi alzare una coppa dei campioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha vinto tre champions ai supplementari e rigori giocando tre partite una peggio dell'altra (poi c'è anche quella del 2009 ma lì almeno qualcuno ha fatto giustizia...): una buccia di banana in meno, un Sergio Ramos meno miracoloso, un arbitro in buona fede e cristianuccio tuo ancora oggi non saprebbe cosa significhi alzare una coppa dei campioni.



Ahahahahahahahahah m ti rendi conto di quanto rosichi? Si puó dire la stessa cosa del furto del Barcellona 2009, del furto inter 2010 ecc.ecc.
Non si parla con i se. Hala Madrid!


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahah m ti rendi conto di quanto rosichi? Si puó dire la stessa cosa del furto del Barcellona 2009, del furto inter 2010 ecc.ecc.
> Non si parla con i se. Hala Madrid!



il tuo problema è che sei troppo fanatico per ammettere l'evidenza dei fatti, ma sono io che rosico certo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> il tuo problema è che sei troppo fanatico per ammettere l'evidenza dei fatti, ma sono io che rosico certo.



troppo fanatico è la parola giusta, non sei obbiettivo per nulla, ok che cristiano ieri non ha fatto la sua migliore partita, ma nei momenti decisivi lui c'è sempre a differenza di qualche altro, anche quando sta male risulta sempre decisivo, sempre


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> troppo fanatico è la parola giusta, non sei obbiettivo per nulla, ok che cristiano ieri non ha fatto la sua migliore partita, ma nei momenti decisivi lui c'è sempre a differenza di qualche altro, anche quando sta male risulta sempre decisivo, sempre



arrivato l'altro genio, se per te questo è essere decisivo c'hai una concezione malata di quella parola.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> arrivato l'altro genio, se per te questo è essere decisivo c'hai una concezione malata di quella parola.



nel 2003 quando vincemmo la champions e sheva calcio l'ultimo rigore siamo tutti d'accordo che fu decisivo?? allo stesso modo cristiano non ha sbagliato, è rimasto freddo come se fosse un semplice allenamento per lui, ammetto che in campo ha fatto un po di fatica, ma in generale ha giocato malissimo tutto il trio d'attacco, non hanno giocato di squadra la davanti


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nel 2003 quando vincemmo la champions e sheva calcio l'ultimo rigore siamo tutti d'accordo che fu decisivo?? allo stesso modo cristiano non ha sbagliato, è rimasto freddo come se fosse un semplice allenamento per lui, ammetto che in campo ha fatto un po di fatica, ma in generale ha giocato malissimo tutto il trio d'attacco, non hanno giocato di squadra la davanti



Sheva fu uno dei migliori in campo in quella finale lascia perdere, non fare paragoni senza senso. E' più decisivo l'errore di Juan Fran che il rigore di Ronaldo che vale come gli altri suoi compagni che han segnato, ma voi non ci state con la testa mi sa. Un pò fatica, non l'ha mai vista  s'è mangiato pure un gol clamoroso per voler fare lo splendido che poteva chiudere la pratica senza bisogno dei supplementari, poi volevo vedere te e quell'altro venire a fare i fenomeni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sheva fu uno dei migliori in campo in quella finale lascia perdere, non fare paragoni senza senso. E' più decisivo l'errore di Juan Fran che il rigore di Ronaldo che vale come gli altri suoi compagni che han segnato, ma voi non ci state con la testa mi sa. Un pò fatica, non l'ha mai vista  s'è mangiato pure un gol clamoroso per voler fare lo splendido che poteva chiudere la pratica senza bisogno dei supplementari, poi volevo vedere te e quell'altro venire a fare i fenomeni.



sei tu che vuoi fare il fenomeno, lo sanno tutti che l'ultimo rigore ha un peso specifico più alto degli altri ma vabbe, che non l'hai mai vista non è vero perchè anche nei tempi supplementari ha fatto due tre giocate ottime, una in cui ha saltato tre giocatori, il problema è che si vedeva che mancava di forza nelle gambe


----------



## Torros (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei tu che vuoi fare il fenomeno, lo sanno tutti che l'ultimo rigore ha un peso specifico più alto degli altri ma vabbe, che non l'hai mai vista non è vero perchè anche nei tempi supplementari ha fatto due tre giocate ottime, una in cui ha saltato tre giocatori, il problema è che si vedeva che mancava di forza nelle gambe



ma cos'hai studiato a scuola la scienza del nulla ? veramente ragionamenti basati sul nulla. 
Non si è mai visto dei 3 d'attacco è stato il peggiore per distacco. Bale invece ha fatto una gran partita e Benzema sempre meglio di CR7. Sul fatto che l'ultimo rigore abbia un peso specifico più alto, non so su cosa si basi, non vedo la logica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma cos'hai studiato a scuola la scienza del nulla ? veramente ragionamenti basati sul nulla.
> Non si è mai visto dei 3 d'attacco è stato il peggiore per distacco. Bale invece ha fatto una gran partite e Benzema sempre meglio di CR7. Sul fatto che l'ultimo rigore abbia un peso specifico più alto, non so su cosa si basi, non vedo la logica.



ecco l'altro "scienziato", benzema meglio di CR7 ho smesso di leggere qua, tanti saluti adesso, non ho tempo da perdere, ciao


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei tu che vuoi fare il fenomeno, lo sanno tutti che l'ultimo rigore ha un peso specifico più alto degli altri ma vabbe, che non l'hai mai vista non è vero perchè anche nei tempi supplementari ha fatto due tre giocate ottime, una in cui ha saltato tre giocatori, il problema è che si vedeva che mancava di forza nelle gambe



lo sanno altrettanti che se qualcuno sbaglia prima l'ultimo rigore può risultare ininfluente perchè magari non lo batti nemmeno e il tuo pupillo è esperto in questo dato che da buon megalomane qual è vuole sempre avere la copertina e questo gli è costato una finale europea, bravo il pirlone che manco lo battè quel rigore


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo sanno altrettanti che se qualcuno sbaglia prima l'ultimo rigore può risultare ininfluente perchè magari non lo batti nemmeno e il tuo pupillo è esperto in questo dato che da buon megalomane qual è vuole sempre avere la copertina e questo gli è costato una finale europea, bravo il pirlone che manco lo battè quel rigore



i più forti battono sempre il primo e l'ultimo chissà perchè ma vabbe, hanno tutti lo stesso peso secondo voi, quell'anno andò cosi mica fu colpa sua che sbagliarono prima, senò è stato un pirla anche l'ultimo rigorista dell'atletico ieri, mi pare fosse torres , lo avesse battuto prima..


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> i più forti battono sempre il primo e l'ultimo chissà perchè ma vabbe, hanno tutti lo stesso peso secondo voi, quell'anno andò cosi mica fu colpa sua che sbagliarono prima, senò è stato un pirla anche l'ultimo rigorista dell'atletico ieri, mi pare fosse torres , lo avesse battuto prima..



eh certo, non è colpa sua se non lo tira, è un eroe stradecisivo se lo tira e lo segna, e degli altri prima checccazzocenefrega?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> eh certo, non è colpa sua se non lo tira, è un eroe stradecisivo se lo tira e lo segna, e degli altri prima checccazzocenefrega?



e se lo sbagliava che avresti detto? mamma mia quanto rosichi, sei uno spettacolo


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e se lo sbagliava che avresti detto? mamma mia quanto rosichi, sei uno spettacolo



lo spettacolo è vedere voi le pirlate che vi inventate pur di negare l'evidenza, questa è fanboyte acuta. Che dovrei rosicare poi, avesse fatto una gran partita, un gran gol, niente di niente, ha confermato l'ennesima volta quello che diciamo da mesi, forte con i deboli e debole, anzi fantasma con i forti, alla fine ha alzato la coppa perchè per l'ennesima volta gli episodi son girati a favore del Real: gol in fuorigioco (te ricordiamo come hai frignato per l'espulsione di Torres col Barca ), rigore di Griezman sbagliato, rosso mancato a Ramos, palo di Juan Fran. Messi che ha giocato finali più dignitose con Cile e Germania s'è preso tanta di quella mer.. addosso da quelli come te che oggi fanno i fenomeni ma la differenza è che lui i Ramos, Bale ecc.. a salvargli le chiappe non ce li ha avuti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2016)

State veramente male.


Comunque Neymar realizzativamente potrebbe non arrivare mai ai livelli di Ronaldo ma se dovessi fare una squadra domani tra Messi, Ronaldo e Neymar scelgo il brasiliano (non per questione d'età)


----------



## davoreb (29 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo spettacolo è vedere voi le pirlate che vi inventate pur di negare l'evidenza, questa è fanboyte acuta. Che dovrei rosicare poi, avesse fatto una gran partita, un gran gol, niente di niente, ha confermato l'ennesima volta quello che diciamo da mesi, forte con i deboli e debole, anzi fantasma con i forti, alla fine ha alzato la coppa perchè per l'ennesima volta gli episodi son girati a favore del Real: gol in fuorigioco (te ricordiamo come hai frignato per l'espulsione di Torres col Barca ), rigore di Griezman sbagliato, rosso mancato a Ramos, palo di Juan Fran. Messi che ha giocato finali più dignitose con Cile e Germania s'è preso tanta di quella mer.. addosso da quelli come te che oggi fanno i fenomeni ma la differenza è che lui i Ramos, Bale ecc.. a salvargli le chiappe non ce li ha avuti.



Poverino Messi gioca con Neymar, Iniesta ecc e Higuain, Di Maria, Aguero ecc. 

Seguendo lo stesso ragionamento allora Kaka ha alzato la coppa grazie ad Inzaghi, Ronaldinho grazie ad eto, Sheva grazie a Dida ecc ecc

Certo che CR7 e il calciatore, macché l'uomo più fortunato del mondo, tre Champions vinte grazie ai compagni ed è cosi fortunato che fa tipo 10-20 goals in ognuna.

No ma chi dice che è un grandissimo campione ole che è nettamente più forte di Neymar deve essere un fan boy x forza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo spettacolo è vedere voi le pirlate che vi inventate pur di negare l'evidenza, questa è fanboyte acuta. Che dovrei rosicare poi, avesse fatto una gran partita, un gran gol, niente di niente, ha confermato l'ennesima volta quello che diciamo da mesi, forte con i deboli e debole, anzi fantasma con i forti, alla fine ha alzato la coppa perchè per l'ennesima volta gli episodi son girati a favore del Real: gol in fuorigioco (te ricordiamo come hai frignato per l'espulsione di Torres col Barca ), rigore di Griezman sbagliato, rosso mancato a Ramos, palo di Juan Fran. Messi che ha giocato finali più dignitose con Cile e Germania s'è preso tanta di quella mer.. addosso da quelli come te che oggi fanno i fenomeni ma la differenza è che lui i Ramos, Bale ecc.. a salvargli le chiappe non ce li ha avuti.



gia messi gioca con dei pipponi, sarò scemo io ma la partita di ieri di cr7 è molto più dignitosa di quelle che hai citato tu del nano, e ieri non ha giocato bene eh


----------



## Sand (30 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> io ti rispondo con i fatti che in questo caso significano video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I video non servono ad avvalorare le tesi.
Ce ne sono anche su calciatori scarsi, e sembrano fuoriclasse.
Pogba è indubbiamente fortissimo, ma non per i giochetti palla al piede da tamarro sul campetto di periferia.
Poi rispetto la tua opinione, sul fatto che possa dribblare meglio di CR7, ma non potrei essere più in disaccordo.


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Poverino Messi gioca con Neymar, Iniesta ecc e Higuain, Di Maria, Aguero ecc.
> 
> Seguendo lo stesso ragionamento allora Kaka ha alzato la coppa grazie ad Inzaghi, Ronaldinho grazie ad eto, Sheva grazie a Dida ecc ecc
> 
> ...



Ma mi sa che non hai capito proprio niente del mio ragionamento, forse ti converrebbe rivedere tutti i match di cartello delle 3 champions vinte da Ronaldo, magari vi rinfrescate la memoria e vi renderete conto che i giocatori più determinanti sono sempre stati altri e lui quasi sempre un fantasma. L'unica sua vera fiammata che ricordi è stato il gol in finale col Chelsea, per il resto mai una partita dominante, mai un guizzo che spaccasse quelle gare, quelli che hai citato sopra eccome se hanno spostato, la sola semifinale di Kaka col Manchester vale tutte e tre le finali+semifinali giocate da Ronaldo in carriera.

Messi gioca con dei grandi campioni, cosa c'entra? Ma in quelle tre champions c'è sempre stato un suo grandissimo timbro, è sempre stato lui il trascinatore, ha distrutto Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid segnando gol leggendari, ha dominato il Manchester a Wembley giocando una delle migliori partite in carriera proprio in una finale segnando un grandissimo gol, chiuse la pratica a Roma con un altro gran gol, la peggior partita che ha giocato a questi livelli l'anno scorso con la Juve lo zampino ce lo ha messo lo stesso propiziando il gol di Suarez che di fatto decise la gara. Non so seriamente di cosa parliamo.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gia messi gioca con dei pipponi, sarò scemo io ma la partita di ieri di cr7 è molto più dignitosa di quelle che hai citato tu del nano, e ieri non ha giocato bene eh



ma su questo non avevo dubbi, sei la negazione dell'obbiettività per definizione quindi figuriamoci. Per dire non servirebbe a niente ricordarti che col Cile mise Aguero solo davanti alla porta nel primo tempo o ad un minuto dalla fine la palla gol creata dal nulla per Higuain che doveva solo spingere in rete a 2 cm dalla porta, e non sto dicendo che giocò bene quella gara ma qualche fiammata la ebbe a differenza del tuo pupillo solo che come già detto a quello il cul di riffa o di raffa glielo salva sempre qualcuno in queste partite, a quell'altro mai nessuno (con l'Argentina). Messi lo sai che ha perso due coppe america in carriera per errori dal dischetto dei compagni? La prima volta con l'Uruguay nel 2011 in quella che fu la vera finale del torneo, in una partita che giocò meravigliosamente, la seconda l'anno scorso. Ronaldo c'ha vinto due champions ai rigori...


----------



## davoreb (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma mi sa che non hai capito proprio niente del mio ragionamento, forse ti converrebbe rivedere tutti i match di cartello delle 3 champions vinte da Ronaldo, magari vi rinfrescate la memoria e vi renderete conto che i giocatori più determinanti sono sempre stati altri e lui quasi sempre un fantasma. L'unica sua vera fiammata che ricordi è stato il gol in finale col Chelsea, per il resto mai una partita dominante, mai un guizzo che spaccasse quelle gare, quelli che hai citato sopra eccome se hanno spostato, la sola semifinale di Kaka col Manchester vale tutte e tre le finali+semifinali giocate da Ronaldo in carriera.
> 
> Messi gioca con dei grandi campioni, cosa c'entra? Ma in quelle tre champions c'è sempre stato un suo grandissimo timbro, è sempre stato lui il trascinatore, ha distrutto Bayern Monaco e Real Madrid segnando gol leggendari, ha dominato il Manchester a Wembley giocando una delle migliori partite in carriera proprio in una finale segnando un grandissimo gol, chiuse la pratica a Roma con un altro gran gol, la peggior partita che ha giocato a questi livelli l'anno scorso con la Juve lo zampino ce lo ha messo lo stesso propiziando il gol di Suarez che di fatto decise la gara. Non so seriamente di cosa parliamo.
> 
> ...



A me il tuo ragionamento mi manda fuori di testa.

Quindi se io ritengo che Ronaldo è migliore di Neymar son un fan boy di Ronaldo? 

Non capisco come mai non riesci a vedere la cosa lucidamente: negare che Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione è follia pura. Poi se preferisci Neymar ci può stare ma quello che scrivi è illogico.

Senza CR7 il Real usciva agli ottavi o ai quarti 

Ottavi: Il real segna 4 goals CR7 ne fa 2 + 1 assist.
Quarti: Il real era fuori, CR7 fa una tripletta
Semifinali e finali: CR7 non segna infatti il real fa tantissima fatica (mezzo infortunato)


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A me il tuo ragionamento mi manda fuori di testa.
> 
> Quindi se io ritengo che Ronaldo è migliore di Neymar son un fan boy di Ronaldo?
> 
> ...



è una battaglia persa con lui..adesso non ti risponde più perché sa di essere in torto, cioè cr7 nel real vAle quanto un arbeloa o un nacho Fernandez qualsiasi


----------



## Torros (30 Maggio 2016)

E' una battaglia persa per snake . Non ha senso che perda tempo a rispondere(infatti io non rispondo).
Chi nega la realtà dei fatti non può essere convinto con i fatti.

ps:Cr7 è mediocre nel dribbling, Pogba giocatore di stazza simile da questo punto di vista è molto più forte. Cr7 infatti secondo who scored non arriva nemmeno completare 1 dribbling a partita(0.8), Pogba 3.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' una battaglia persa per snake . Non ha senso che perda tempo a rispondere(infatti io non rispondo).
> Chi nega la realtà dei fatti non può essere convinto con i fatti.
> 
> ps:Cr7 è mediocre nel dribbling, Pogba giocatore di stazza simile da questo punto di vista è molto più forte. Cr7 infatti secondo who scored non arriva nemmeno completare 1 dribbling a partita(0.8), Pogba 3.



ok ho imparato la lezione, ho scoperto che cristiano Ronaldo è scarso, vale quanto Matri ne più ne meno


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Attualmente credo non ci siano dubbi. Neymar è secondo solo a Messi.



Eppure sai che tecnicamente per me la classifica barca è : messi, suarez, neymar??
E il griezman che sa giocare a tutto campo mi stuzzica parecchio. Ti ho già detto come la penso sui calciatori che sanno giocare solo in una zona di campo tipo sulla fascia come neymar : limitati!!!!
Del piero a confronto che svariava su tutto il fronte offensivo era maradona. E come neymar non mi entusiasma el sha e tutti i calciatori con caratteristiche del genere. Prendere neymar oggi vuol dire giocare obbligatoriamente con il 4-3-3 o surrogati simili. Ronaldinho alla sua età giocava dentro il campo. 
Tra cristiano e neymar tutta la vita cristiano come valore assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ronaldo attualmente è sotto a diversi giocatori, non solo a Neymar. La sua fortuna è che lo salvano i numeri drogati da quelle 4-5 partite contro scappati di casa con cui ogni tanto si scatena.



Stai parlando di uno che da esterno in un 4-4-2 ha vinto tutto a manchester a livello personale e di squadra. Passa al real madrid e gioca come seconda punta dietro un centravanti e a volte anche come prima punta svariando su tutto il fronte offensivo. Vince l'inverosimile come titoli e segna caterve di gol. Neymar sa giocare solo su quella benedetta fascia sinistra con movimenti ripetuti e sempre identici. Spostalo in mezzo oppure a destra e vediamo come gioca. E poi ne parliamo. Valutazione tecnica, confronto tra un calciatore che sa giocare a tutto campo e uno che se non ha il lato sinistro coperto dalla fascia di bordo campo non sa giocare. Ti pare poco?? E' tantissima roba. In base al rendimento mi pare che il brasiliano prima che possa scomodare il portoghese ne debba mangiare ancora pagnotte. Cristiano è un professionista esemplare, uno che si è sempre migliorato e che ha fatto la storia. Quando parliamo di lui e ci avventuriamo in paragoni scomodiamo solo messi. Non Neymar. Se per te neymar è meglio di cristiano allora ronnie, il vero fenomeno, cosa era ai tempi del barcellona?? Un mostro??


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A me il tuo ragionamento mi manda fuori di testa.
> 
> Quindi se io ritengo che Ronaldo è migliore di Neymar son un fan boy di Ronaldo?
> 
> ...



certo, fa tantissima fatica perchè cristiano non segna, mica perchè il livello era leggermente superiore a quello di Roma e Wolfsburg, e ovviamente era anche mezzo infortunato, come del resto nelle ultime due partite in liga dove si è divertito a devastare le difese di Valencia e Deportivo, ma il mio ragionamento è illogico  se non fosse stato infortunato sai che dolori per l'Atletico, d'altronde solo solo tipo 2 anni che non vede la boccia quando gioca contro questi, o forse devo dedurre che in tutte le sfide con l'Atletico sia stato sempre infortunato  ma un'altra scusa no?

In tutto questo poi lo sai solo te cosa c'entri Neymar, si stava parlando di Ronaldo sculato nelle tre champions vinte? Cosa c'entra quell'altro adesso? 

Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione, chi nega questo? Ma è tremendamente sopravvaluato in relazione a come viene dipinto, soprattutto questo Ronaldo, gente che mitizza quel rigore dopo 120 minuti da fantasma, ma se non è questa fanboyte acuta, ripigliatevi.


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di uno che da esterno in un 4-4-2 ha vinto tutto a manchester a livello personale e di squadra. Passa al real madrid e gioca come seconda punta dietro un centravanti e a volte anche come prima punta svariando su tutto il fronte offensivo. Vince l'inverosimile come titoli e segna caterve di gol. Neymar sa giocare solo su quella benedetta fascia sinistra con movimenti ripetuti e sempre identici. Spostalo in mezzo oppure a destra e vediamo come gioca. E poi ne parliamo. Valutazione tecnica, confronto tra un calciatore che sa giocare a tutto campo e uno che se non ha il lato sinistro coperto dalla fascia di bordo campo non sa giocare. Ti pare poco?? E' tantissima roba. In base al rendimento mi pare che il brasiliano prima che possa scomodare il portoghese ne debba mangiare ancora pagnotte. Cristiano è un professionista esemplare, uno che si è sempre migliorato e che ha fatto la storia. Quando parliamo di lui e ci avventuriamo in paragoni scomodiamo solo messi. Non Neymar. Se per te neymar è meglio di cristiano allora ronnie, il vero fenomeno, cosa era ai tempi del barcellona?? Un mostro??



ma te lo potevi pure risparmiare sto papiro, non stavo mica confrontando le due carriere o il valore assoluto dei due, semmai il loro livello ATTUALE. Ronaldo del Barca cos'era? Probabilmente il giocatore più forte di sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma te lo potevi pure risparmiare sto papiro, non stavo mica confrontando le due carriere o il valore assoluto dei due, semmai il loro livello ATTUALE. Ronaldo del Barca cos'era? Probabilmente il giocatore più forte di sempre.



Era solo un mio pensiero daiii. Mica un avviso di garanzia!!!! Beh ad oggi la carta d'identità storce il giudizio.


----------



## Mou (30 Maggio 2016)

Neymar vs C. Ronaldo?
Imho bisogna iniziare con un distinguo, fatto tra l'altro da molti di voi: parliamo dei due giocatori in valore assoluto, ciascuno preso al suo meglio, o parliamo dei due giocatori *adesso*? 
In valore assoluto, Neymar non ha ancora avuto così tante stagioni ai massimi livelli come CR7: tra 6/7 anni, dopo aver messo 40 gol a stagione di media, ne riparliamo. Neymar ha la stoffa del fenomeno ma secondo me il CR7 di Manchester, per tipo di gioco il più simile a lui, gli è ancora sopra.
Oggi, al contrario, vedo CR7 in difficoltà, è iniziata la sua parabola discendente. Ha perso esplosività, ha perso il dribbling, e ha iniziato a trasformarsi sempre di più in una prima punta molto forte fisicamente, un bomber fantastico ma imho alla pari di Higuain e leggermente dietro a Suarez. Per Neymar invece il meglio viene adesso.
Vedremo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo, fa tantissima fatica perchè cristiano non segna, mica perchè il livello era leggermente superiore a quello di Roma e Wolfsburg, e ovviamente era anche mezzo infortunato, come del resto nelle ultime due partite in liga dove si è divertito a devastare le difese di Valencia e Deportivo, ma il mio ragionamento è illogico  se non fosse stato infortunato sai che dolori per l'Atletico, d'altronde solo solo tipo 2 anni che non vede la boccia quando gioca contro questi, o forse devo dedurre che in tutte le sfide con l'Atletico sia stato sempre infortunato  ma un'altra scusa no?
> 
> In tutto questo poi lo sai solo te cosa c'entri Neymar, si stava parlando di Ronaldo sculato nelle tre champions vinte? Cosa c'entra quell'altro adesso?
> 
> Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione, chi nega questo? Ma è tremendamente sopravvaluato in relazione a come viene dipinto, soprattutto questo Ronaldo, gente che mitizza quel rigore dopo 120 minuti da fantasma, ma se non è questa fanboyte acuta, ripigliatevi.



il titolo topic è sempre neymar vs ronaldo o vuoi cambiare argomento dopo 16 pagine 
sul resto che hai detto stendo un velo pietoso


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma te lo potevi pure risparmiare sto papiro, non stavo mica confrontando le due carriere o il valore assoluto dei due, semmai il loro livello ATTUALE. Ronaldo del Barca cos'era? Probabilmente il giocatore più forte di sempre.



ti vedo agitato, il troppo rosicamento ti sta facendo sclerare


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il titolo topic è sempre neymar vs ronaldo o vuoi cambiare argomento dopo 16 pagine
> sul resto che hai detto stendo un velo pietoso



bravo stendi sto velo che ti conviene


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> bravo stendi sto velo che ti conviene



conviene sempre dopo aver letto quello che scrivi


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> conviene sempre dopo aver letto quello che scrivi



pensa che qualcuno qui un giorno riuscì a partorire la seguente perla: "Messi non ha visione di gioco", pensa te uno così minimo lo dovrebbero bannare dal parlare di calcio eppure vedo che è sempre in giro


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> pensa che qualcuno qui un giorno riuscì a partorire la seguente perla: "Messi non ha visione di gioco", pensa te uno così minimo lo dovrebbero bannare dal parlare di calcio eppure vedo che è sempre in giro



"ha meno visione di gioco di maradona Ronaldinho Zidane e altri" lo ricordo bene e lo confermo, non significa però che non ne abbia


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo, fa tantissima fatica perchè cristiano non segna, mica perchè il livello era leggermente superiore a quello di Roma e Wolfsburg, e ovviamente era anche mezzo infortunato, come del resto nelle ultime due partite in liga dove si è divertito a devastare le difese di Valencia e Deportivo, ma il mio ragionamento è illogico  *se non fosse stato infortunato sai che dolori per l'Atletico, d'altronde solo solo tipo 2 anni che non vede la boccia quando gioca contro questi*, o forse devo dedurre che in tutte le sfide con l'Atletico sia stato sempre infortunato  ma un'altra scusa no?
> 
> In tutto questo poi lo sai solo te cosa c'entri Neymar, si stava parlando di Ronaldo sculato nelle tre champions vinte? Cosa c'entra quell'altro adesso?
> 
> Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione, chi nega questo? *Ma è tremendamente sopravvaluato in relazione a come viene dipinto, soprattutto questo Ronaldo, gente che mitizza quel rigore dopo 120 minuti da fantasma, ma se non è questa fanboyte acuta, ripigliatevi*.



Sarà come dici però in questi tre anni sono quelli del Barca che hanno preso due inchiappettate dall'Atletico non quelli del Real quindi la cantilena varrebbe anche per Neymar e Messi..

Sulla seconda parte non so, io per tutta la telecronaca ho sentito solo commenti negativi sulla prova di Ronaldo e li ho anche letti in giro..con le attenuanti del caso, ovvio..che fosse infortunato si vedeva da un km dato che ha fatto zero scatti in tutto il match..mi ha ricordato molto l'altro Ronaldo nella finale del '98 ai mondiali..

Comunque sopravvalutare uno che fa da 6 anni oltre 50 gol in stagione come si fa? Solo se qualcuno dicesse che è il più forte di sempre e non ho mai sentito nessuno dirlo..ad oggi lui è messi sono il top, 5 spanne sopra a tutti gli altri..altri paragoni sono privi di senso proprio..neymar poi, dimostri prima di essere meglio di gente come Suarez e Ibra e poi forse si potrà paragonarlo con Messi e CR7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> il tuo problema è che sei troppo fanatico per ammettere l'evidenza dei fatti, ma sono io che rosico certo.



Ciccio fammi capire, per vincere una Champions meritata un giocatore deve segnare/fare la differenza in TUTTE le partite? Van Basten, Sheva, Raul, Cruijff, Platini, Messi ecc.ecc. hanno fatto prestazioni super in tutte le partite e non hanno mai avuto episodi mooolto fortunati?


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà come dici però in questi tre anni sono quelli del Barca che hanno preso due inchiappettate dall'Atletico non quelli del Real quindi la cantilena varrebbe anche per Neymar e Messi..
> 
> Comunque sopravvalutare uno che fa da 6 anni oltre 50 gol in stagione come si fa? Solo se qualcuno dicesse che è il più forte di sempre e non ho mai sentito nessuno dirlo..ad oggi lui è messi sono il top, 5 spanne sopra a tutti gli altri..altri paragoni sono privi di senso proprio..neymar poi, dimostri prima di essere meglio di gente come Suarez e Ibra e poi forse si potrà paragonarlo con Messi e CR7



parlavo in generale, non solo in champions, se poi l'ha sempre sfangata non è merito suo semmai dei Di Maria, Ramos, Bale, Juan Fran ecc... Nella sostanza Ronaldo in finale non ha visto boccia esattamente come Messi e Neymar nei quarti. Quanto all'infortunio, ha avuto una contrattura un mese fa, dopo ha giocato tre partite di fila contro City, Valencia e Deportivo segnando 4 gol contro queste ultime, solo che l'Atletico non è il Deportivo e non è nemmeno il Valencia, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ciccio fammi capire, per vincere una Champions meritata un giocatore deve segnare/fare la differenza in TUTTE le partite? Van Basten, Sheva, Raul, Cruijff, Platini, Messi ecc.ecc. hanno fatto prestazioni super in tutte le partite e non hanno mai avuto episodi mooolto fortunati?



no ce li hanno avuti pure loro ma l'unico che ha vinto tre champions tra rigori e supplementari dopo aver giocato sistematicamente match anonimi è il tuo pupillo, qualcun altro pensa un pò tra rigori e supplementari c'ha rimesso un mondiale e due coppe america e s'è preso tanta di quella mer addosso dagli stessi che in questi giorni esaltano il big game player Ronaldo per un rigore che hanno segnato altri suoi 4 compagni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ciccio fammi capire, per vincere una Champions meritata un giocatore deve segnare/fare la differenza in TUTTE le partite? Van Basten, Sheva, Raul, Cruijff, Platini, Messi ecc.ecc. hanno fatto prestazioni super in tutte le partite e non hanno mai avuto episodi mooolto fortunati?



lascialo perdere, quando il real era fuori col wolfsburg grazie alla scandalosa prestazione difensiva dell'andata dei vari ramos varane ecc ecc e lui nel ritorno li tieni ancora vivi con una tripletta è la squadra che gli ha salvato le chiappe, non è merito suo nemmeno la, se Ronaldo non giocava col real non arrivavamo neanche ai quarti, la verità è questa, sposta gli equilibri come nessuno anche a 31 anni e quando cambierà squadra di nuovo e riprenderà a vincere anche con la nuova squadra molti si tapperanno la bocca ancora una volta..


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> parlavo in generale, non solo in champions, se poi l'ha sempre sfangata non è merito suo semmai dei Di Maria, Ramos, Bale, Juan Fran ecc... Nella sostanza Ronaldo in finale non ha visto boccia esattamente come Messi e Neymar nei quarti. Quanto all'infortunio, ha avuto una contrattura un mese fa, dopo ha giocato tre partite di fila contro City, Valencia e Deportivo segnando 4 gol contro queste ultime, solo che l'Atletico non è il Deportivo e non è nemmeno il Valencia, che te lo dico a fare.



Si era rifatto male in settimana per dovere di cronaca..dai era evidente che non corresse..


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> no ce li hanno avuti pure loro ma l'unico che ha vinto tre champions tra rigori e supplementari dopo aver giocato sistematicamente match anonimi è il tuo pupillo, qualcun altro pensa un pò tra rigori e supplementari c'ha rimesso un mondiale e due coppe america e s'è preso tanta di quella mer addosso dagli stessi che in questi giorni esaltano il big game player Ronaldo per un rigore che hanno segnato altri suoi 4 compagni.



certo perché anche quando fa schifo è la fortuna ad aiutarlo come tutti i grandi campioni, gli altri a cui la fortuna gli volta le spalle si chiamano perdenti


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si era rifatto male in settimana per dovere di cronaca..dai era evidente che non corresse..



infatti, non era l'infortunio a cui si riferisce lui, quello prima della finale era pure all'altra gamba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> no ce li hanno avuti pure loro ma l'unico che ha vinto tre champions tra rigori e supplementari dopo aver giocato sistematicamente match anonimi è il tuo pupillo, qualcun altro pensa un pò tra rigori e supplementari c'ha rimesso un mondiale e due coppe america e s'è preso tanta di quella mer addosso dagli stessi che in questi giorni esaltano il big game player Ronaldo per un rigore che hanno segnato altri suoi 4 compagni.



Perchè devi sempre tirarlo in mezzo Messi?
Cmq ogni Competizione senza fortuna non vai da nessuna parte e ogni giocatore non può fare il mostro in ogni partita. Il discorso finisce quà per me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè devi sempre tirarlo in mezzo Messi?
> Cmq ogni Competizione senza fortuna non vai da nessuna parte e ogni giocatore non può fare il mostro in ogni partita. Il discorso finisce quà per me.



la fortuna aiuta sempre i più forti, il nostro snake deve farsene una ragione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lascialo perdere, quando il real era fuori col wolfsburg grazie alla scandalosa prestazione difensiva dell'andata dei vari ramos varane ecc ecc e lui nel ritorno li tieni ancora vivi con una tripletta è la squadra che gli ha salvato le chiappe, non è merito suo nemmeno la, se Ronaldo non giocava col real non arrivavamo neanche ai quarti, la verità è questa, sposta gli equilibri come nessuno anche a 31 anni e quando cambierà squadra di nuovo e riprenderà a vincere anche con la nuova squadra molti si tapperanno la bocca ancora una volta..



Infatti criticarlo in quel modo è da pazzi, arrivare a dire che non meritava neanche una Champions è bellissimo ahahah
Se si critica lui allora che dobbiamo dire degli altri grandi giocatori?


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè devi sempre tirarlo in mezzo Messi?
> Cmq ogni Competizione senza fortuna non vai da nessuna parte e ogni giocatore non può fare il mostro in ogni partita. Il discorso finisce quà per me.



ogni partita, questo il mostro non lo fa mai quando si alza l'asticella. Fra 30 anni voglio vedere cosa ti ricorderai di Ronaldo in queste partite, giusto le esultanze da troglodita


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lascialo perdere, quando il real era fuori col wolfsburg grazie alla scandalosa prestazione difensiva dell'andata dei vari ramos varane ecc ecc e lui nel ritorno li tieni ancora vivi con una tripletta è la squadra che gli ha salvato le chiappe, non è merito suo nemmeno la, se Ronaldo non giocava col real non arrivavamo neanche ai quarti, la verità è questa, sposta gli equilibri come nessuno anche a 31 anni e quando cambierà squadra di nuovo e riprenderà a vincere anche con la nuova squadra molti si tapperanno la bocca ancora una volta..



Il Barca era fuori ai quarti con l'Arsenal senza il poker di Messi, idem l'anno dopo, idem contro di noi tre anni fa, quindi? Ci sta che fino ad un certo punto un campione ti trascini, poi però ci sono quelli che si fermano lì, altri che continuano a trascinarti quando si alza il livello della competizione, Ronaldo non fa parte della seconda categoria, fattene una ragione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ogni partita, questo il mostro non lo fa mai quando si alza l'asticella. Fra 30 anni voglio vedere cosa ti ricorderai di Ronaldo in queste partite, giusto le esultanze da troglodita



mi ricordero che è stato per due volte il capocannoniere della CL con 17 gol cosa che non era riuscita mai a nessuno la storia e a lui per bene due volte, basterebbe solo questo ma ti potrei citare anche altre mille cose, e l'asticella della Champions non mi sembra di basso livello


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca era fuori ai quarti con l'Arsenal senza il poker di Messi, idem l'anno dopo, idem contro di noi tre anni fa, quindi? Ci sta che fino ad un certo punto un campione ti trascini, poi però ci sono quelli che si fermano lì, altri che continuano a trascinarti quando si alza il livello della competizione, Ronaldo non fa parte della seconda categoria, fattene una ragione.



e poi ci sono altri che perdono e danno la colpa alla squadra altri che vincono lo stesso anche quando giocano meno bene del solito perché sono dei vincenti dentro


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi ricordero che è stato per due volte il capocannoniere della CL con 17 gol cosa che non era riuscita mai a nessuno la storia e a lui per bene due volte, basterebbe solo questo ma ti potrei citare anche altre mille cose, e l'asticella della Champions non mi sembra di basso livello



che solo a quello vi potete aggrappare, i gol, perchè avete una concezione limitata di questo sport, siete degni tifosi del megalomane che amate tanto. E i gol son 16 genio, quello dei penalty finali non viene mica contato, svegliati 



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e poi ci sono altri che perdono e danno la colpa alla squadra altri che vincono lo stesso anche quando giocano meno bene del solito perché sono dei vincenti dentro



stai toccando livelli di fanatismo imbarazzanti, manco l'amico tuo arriva a tanto, o vuoi solo trollare non lo so, spero la seconda sennò stai messo male. Intanto il perdente ha vinto tipo quasi il doppio del vincente dentro, vincente dentro che solo due mesi fa dopo aver giocato l'ennesimo derby anonimo con l'Atletico è andato davanti ai giornalisti a spu..tanare i compagni di squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2016)

*Basta discorsi a due.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> che solo a quello vi potete aggrappare, i gol, perchè avete una concezione limitata di questo sport, siete degni tifosi del megalomane che amate tanto. E i gol son 16 genio, quello dei penalty finali non viene mica contato, svegliati
> 
> 
> 
> stai toccando livelli di fanatismo imbarazzanti, manco l'amico tuo arriva a tanto, o vuoi solo trollare non lo so, spero la seconda sennò stai messo male. Intanto il perdente ha vinto tipo quasi il doppio del vincente dentro, vincente dentro che solo due mesi fa dopo aver giocato l'ennesimo derby anonimo con l'Atletico è andato davanti ai giornalisti a spu..tanare i compagni di squadra



il perdente non cambia mai squadra perchè è un perdente, basta, ho chiuso, saluti


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il perdente non cambia mai squadra perchè è un perdente, basta, ho chiuso, saluti



hai dato indirettamente del perdente a molte nostre leggende, sempre peggio proprio, chiudo anch'io che sei senza speranza


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> hai dato indirettamente del perdente a molte nostre leggende, sempre peggio proprio, chiudo anch'io che sei senza speranza



loro sono milanisti, gente italiana che rappresenta il club non come uno che viene da fuori e rimane in quel contesto solo perche gli conviene


----------



## davoreb (1 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo, fa tantissima fatica perchè cristiano non segna, mica perchè il livello era leggermente superiore a quello di Roma e Wolfsburg, e ovviamente era anche mezzo infortunato, come del resto nelle ultime due partite in liga dove si è divertito a devastare le difese di Valencia e Deportivo, ma il mio ragionamento è illogico  se non fosse stato infortunato sai che dolori per l'Atletico, d'altronde solo solo tipo 2 anni che non vede la boccia quando gioca contro questi, o forse devo dedurre che in tutte le sfide con l'Atletico sia stato sempre infortunato  ma un'altra scusa no?
> 
> In tutto questo poi lo sai solo te cosa c'entri Neymar, si stava parlando di Ronaldo sculato nelle tre champions vinte? Cosa c'entra quell'altro adesso?
> 
> Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione, chi nega questo? Ma è tremendamente sopravvaluato in relazione a come viene dipinto, soprattutto questo Ronaldo, gente che mitizza quel rigore dopo 120 minuti da fantasma, ma se non è questa fanboyte acuta, ripigliatevi.



Ha saltato l'andato contro il City ed era in forte dubbio per il ritorno, poi si ha preso una botta due giorni prima della finale questi sono fatti.

E' un fatto che senza Ronaldo il Real fa più fatica a segnare, ti ricordo che a detta di tutti il Real Madri è un po' una squadraccia quest'anno rispetto a Barca e Bayern.

Il topic si intitola Neymar vs Ronaldo.

Allora siamo d'accordo che Ronaldo è un grandissimo campione magari sopravvalutato da alcuni ma resta un grandissimo campione, da come lo descrivi tu sembra un incrocio tra Balotelli e Matri.

Io non sono neanche un fan di Ronaldo, lo ammiro come sportivo che a 31 anni continua a cercare di migliorarsi dopo 3 palloni d'oro, cl ecc. cosi come Ibra.

Tecnicamente lo considero molto dietro a Ronaldinho e Messi ma con il suo lavoro e la regolarità in campo è riuscito a competere con Messi negli ultimi anni, con il fisico che ha è diventato una prima punta ma non è un difetto ma un pregio, fidati mettici qualcun altro al posto suo e non ti fa i 50 goals ma neanche 40.

Magari nelle finali ha fatto poco ma in finale bisogna arrivarci e lui li ha portati fino a la.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Giugno 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ha saltato l'andato contro il City ed era in forte dubbio per il ritorno, poi si ha preso una botta due giorni prima della finale questi sono fatti.
> 
> E' un fatto che senza Ronaldo il Real fa più fatica a segnare, ti ricordo che a detta di tutti il Real Madri è un po' una squadraccia quest'anno rispetto a Barca e Bayern.
> 
> ...



questo è un discorso obbiettivo


----------

